# MUT Traders: List Your Swaps



## Geek2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi MuT Swappers and Traders!

The purpose of this "pinned" thread is to allow you to add a link to your swaps into a pinned topic over and over when you update them.  In a nutshell, first you setup your swaps thread/topic(here's an example) then you can come into this topic and add your link to your swaps.  Once you update it, come back here and BUMP(reply) this topic with your updated link.  

Keep this thread filled with the links to your swap threads.  Each time you add your links, include a note your post stating the date of their last update. Example: Here's my swap thread, I just updated it November 29, 2014.  

Please add hyperlinks to your swaps ONLY, no actual products listed here.

*HOT TIP: * Add your swap link to your signature. Read, [How to] Edit my Signature and then add the link to your swaps.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## lovepink (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131309/beautymadn3ss-trade-thread


----------



## lizzie123 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## Snow24 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126515/snows-trade-list-from-sub-boxes


----------



## Souly (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128087/tgooberbutts-trade-list-always-up-to-date


----------



## MeanWife (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125367/meanwife-various-items-to-trade-with-pictures


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713


----------



## jac a (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## reepy (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## LyndaV (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126031/mirandamanda-trade-sale-list


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128631/capslocks-trade-list


----------



## xiehan (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126670/xiehans-trade-list


----------



## brio444 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127038/brio444s-long-awaited-big-fat-trade-list


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128122/parisnicole1989-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## juk723 (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126431/juk723-trade-swap-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Added tons of new items

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## tevans (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128154/tevans-trade-list


----------



## FireNRice (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125305/firenrices-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131338/wishinstars-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Auntboo (Jan 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125358/auntboos-swap-thread


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126382/angiepang1es-trade-list


----------



## lorizav (Jan 3, 2013)

Updated Today

https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/35232


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127201/angebrooklyns-trade-thread


----------



## Robinssa (Jan 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131621/robinssas-trade-list


----------



## Cathie (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129950/cathie


----------



## dd62 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127369/dd62-trade-list


----------



## Wida (Jan 7, 2013)

Updated 01/07/13 - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125709/widas-trade-list


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 7, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130660/charitys-trade-list


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Updated as of 1/8/12 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 10, 2013)

Updated 1/10/13 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 10, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127079/jackieblues-swap-list


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125293/trade-list-vogliadivintage   

- (temporarily not in America, but keep watching because I'll be adding lots when I get back!)


----------



## pobox607 (Jan 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129850/pobox607s-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Jan 11, 2013)

Updated 1/11 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list


----------



## stellar136 (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125915/amanda-stellar136-trade-list-with-photos


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127591/annas-subscription-trade-list-birchbox-glossybox-beauty-army-ipsy-etc


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126998/my-birchbox-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is my updated list

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## Bambam (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129879/bethani-bambam-trade-list


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131309/beautymadn3ss-trade-thread

Updated today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 15, 2013)

Updated 01/14/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129724/rach212-trade-list


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 15, 2013)

Updated 1/15

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127079/jackieblues-swap-list


----------



## stellar136 (Jan 15, 2013)

Updated 1/15/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125915/amanda-stellar136-trade-list-with-photos


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125647/my-little-trade-post


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 16, 2013)

Updated today! (1/16) https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130828/alpina0560s-beauty-trade-list


----------



## tameloy (Jan 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126091/tameloys-trade-thread


----------



## BagLady (Jan 16, 2013)

Updated 1/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713

*Updated 1/16/13*


----------



## jac a (Jan 16, 2013)

updated 1/16/13     https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## Wida (Jan 16, 2013)

Updated 1/16/13 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125709/widas-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 16, 2013)

Updated 01/16/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Souly (Jan 17, 2013)

Updated 1/17 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

*Updated 1/18/13!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125380/baberanza-aka-wintersnowpeach-trade-feedback


----------



## lauravee (Jan 18, 2013)

January update: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## tevans (Jan 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128154/tevans-trade-list Updated 1-19-13


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jan 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132334/usofjessamerica-s-trade-list

New to trading! Here's my list!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 21, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list

Updated 1/21/13


----------



## Schmootc (Jan 23, 2013)

Just updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131698/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Jan 23, 2013)

Updated 1/23

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list#post_1995918


----------



## lorizav (Jan 23, 2013)

Updated 1-23-13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127054/lorizavs-swap-list


----------



## bethm (Jan 24, 2013)

Updated 1/24

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 24, 2013)

updated 01/24/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131972/my-trade-list


----------



## emeline (Jan 26, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126945/emelines-sample-swap-new-items-added-1-23


----------



## nishino (Jan 26, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132515/nishinos-trade-list


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 27, 2013)

Updated today.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129724/rach212-trade-list


----------



## anida (Jan 28, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127519/anidas-trade-thread


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 29, 2013)

Updated 01/29/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Updated 1/29/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131338/wishinstars-trade-list


----------



## Katinka31 (Jan 29, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## Souly (Jan 29, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 29, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126031/mirandamanda-trade-sale-list

updated 1/29/13


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 30, 2013)

Updated 1/30/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 30, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3

Updated 01/30/13


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 30, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127591/annas-subscription-trade-list-birchbox-glossybox-beauty-army-ipsy-etc

updated 1/30/13


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 31, 2013)

Updated 01/31/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## BagLady (Jan 31, 2013)

Updated 1/31

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

Updated 1/31/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## LyndaV (Feb 1, 2013)

I've just gone through my polish collection and purged all duplicate colors, so I've added about *70 polishes* to my swap list.  You don't even want to know how many polishes I have!!  Anyway, I'd love to swap for more polishes as well as other items so make me an offer 




 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list

updated 1/31/13


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 1, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132697/cranraspberry-trade-list

Updated 02/01/2013


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131309/beautymadn3ss-trade-thread

Pictures of the new items haven't been added, but I will add them as soon as I have some extra time.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713

Updated 2/2/13


----------



## Robinssa (Feb 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131621/robinssas-trade-list Updated list.


----------



## Souly (Feb 2, 2013)

New Trade Thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (Feb 3, 2013)

Updated just now:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131698/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

Updated 2/3/12:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## miss6aby (Feb 4, 2013)

Updated: 2/4/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## lizzie123 (Feb 4, 2013)

UPDATED!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## lady41 (Feb 5, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132801/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Feb 5, 2013)

Updated 2/5

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list#post_1995918


----------



## missionista (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally updated my trade list.  Please have a look.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125720/missionistas-trades


----------



## reepy (Feb 6, 2013)

UPDATED 2/5:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 6, 2013)

Updated today (2/6)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 6, 2013)

Updated my trade thread today (2/6):

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 8, 2013)

Updated 2/8/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## heather4602 (Feb 8, 2013)

Updated List 2/8/13 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## bethm (Feb 8, 2013)

Updated list 2/8/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 9, 2013)

Updated 2/8/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 9, 2013)

Updated 2/9

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130660/charitys-trade-list


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 9, 2013)

New Julep polishes for swaps!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132922/louises-julep-polish-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 10, 2013)

Updated 02/10/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 11, 2013)

Updated today, 2/11/13 !

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 11, 2013)

Updated 2/11/13!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713


----------



## BagLady (Feb 12, 2013)

Updated 2/12/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list#post_1995918


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 12, 2013)

Updated 2/12/2012

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132885/ashleigh-phillips


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 12, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131338/wishinstars-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Feb 12, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is an updated list! 2/12/2013  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126998/my-birchbox-trade-list Updated February 12, 2013.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 13, 2013)

Updated 2/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127079/jackieblues-swap-list#post_1901984


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

Updated 2/13 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129696/tiffanys-trade-list#post_1951934


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 14, 2013)

Updated 2/13:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2013)

Updated 2/14!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132334/usofjessamerica-s-trade-list


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 15, 2013)

Updated list!!! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## lorizav (Feb 15, 2013)

Updated today !!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127054/lorizavs-swap-list


----------



## reepy (Feb 16, 2013)

Just updated - 2/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Feb 16, 2013)

LOOKING  FOR FROWNIES FROM BIRCHBOX!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 16, 2013)

Updated 2/17/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## birchhughes (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3


----------



## lady41 (Feb 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Feb 19, 2013)

Updated 2/19/2013 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## BagLady (Feb 19, 2013)

Updated 2/19/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Feb 19, 2013)

Updated today. My box was super late! Looking to trade Vasanti Brighten Up!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132885/ashleigh-phillips

Updated 2/19/13

Thank you!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126031/mirandamanda-trade-sale-list

UPDATED


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 21, 2013)

Updated 2/21:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## miss6aby (Feb 21, 2013)

Updated 2/21:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread

I am looking for The DermaBlend Quick Fix Concealer. I got one and was so excited!! But the color is too warm for me. It is in TAN.

I'd like something more yellow-tone/golden. I am olive skinned. We can swap pictures?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 21, 2013)

Updated today, 2/21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127079/jackieblues-swap-list


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 21, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713

Updated today after going through my nail polishes that aren't getting very much attention.  Most I have never even gotten around to trying (shame on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 21, 2013)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127373/galaxiigrls-swap-list

Updated 2/22/13


----------



## lizzie123 (Feb 23, 2013)

Any one of her wanna do a whole box swap?


----------



## Souly (Feb 23, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2013)

Updated 2/24! seriously didn't like most things in my feb bb...please take them from me.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132334/usofjessamerica-s-trade-list


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Updated today 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## lovepink (Feb 25, 2013)

Updated 2/24/12

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 25, 2013)

Updated 2/25..check it out





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129664/charlenes-awesome-trade-list-take-a-peek


----------



## BagLady (Feb 25, 2013)

Updated 2/25

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just added a TON of stuff... 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128122/parisnicole1989-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 25, 2013)

Updated 2/25 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## missionista (Feb 25, 2013)

Updated 2/25

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125720/missionistas-trades


----------



## bethm (Feb 27, 2013)

Updated 2/27

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 27, 2013)

updated 2/27

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132885/ashleigh-phillips

Thank you!


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 27, 2013)

Updated today ... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129724/rach212-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Feb 27, 2013)

2/27/2013 Updated trade list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, I finally made my own trade list... check it out!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Feb 27, 2013)

Updated 2/27

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Feb 28, 2013)

Updated 2/28 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 28, 2013)

Updated list 2/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 28, 2013)

Updated 2/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133352/chelsealynns-trade-list


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 28, 2013)

Updated 2/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## ryuuseiu (Mar 1, 2013)

updated 03/01/2013

ISO DR Lipp's nipple balm, Color Club Wild Cactus mini!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131972/my-trade-list


----------



## Robinssa (Mar 2, 2013)

Updated 3/2 - added a mini flat iron https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131621/robinssas-trade-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127591/annas-subscription-trade-list-birchbox-glossybox-beauty-army-ipsy-etc

Updated


----------



## reepy (Mar 2, 2013)

updated:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Mar 3, 2013)

Updated 3/3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713

Updated 3/3/13 

(I'm looking for Ineke Hothouse Flowers perfume samples from Beauty Army)


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 3, 2013)

Updated today https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129696/tiffanys-trade-list#post_1951934


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 3, 2013)

Double postUpdated


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Updated 4/3/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 4, 2013)

Updated 3/4/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Schmootc (Mar 4, 2013)

Updated today. Thanks for looking!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131698/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 7, 2013)

Updated 03/07/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## bethm (Mar 7, 2013)

Updated 3/7/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## tameloy (Mar 7, 2013)

Updated 3/7/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126091/tameloys-trade-thread


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2013)

updated 3/8/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132334/usofjessamerica-s-trade-list


----------



## ashmatia (Mar 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132885/ashleigh-phillips

Updated 3/8

Thank you!


----------



## lauravee (Mar 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread

Updated 3/9


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Updated 3/9/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## Souly (Mar 9, 2013)

Updated 3/9  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 9, 2013)

Updated 3/9

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133352/chelsealynns-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Mar 10, 2013)

Updated 3/10/2013 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602-


----------



## sillylilly05 (Mar 10, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125918/jessicas-trade-list


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131309/beautymadn3ss-trade-thread


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126998/my-birchbox-trade-list


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## lady41 (Mar 11, 2013)

Updated today https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list#post_2030750


----------



## Clackey (Mar 11, 2013)

Just made my trade list.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133677/clackey-trade-list


----------



## lorizav (Mar 11, 2013)

Updated with this month's IPSY

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127054/lorizavs-swap-list


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 12, 2013)

just updated! 






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125380/baberanza-aka-wintersnowpeach-trade-feedback


----------



## jams (Mar 12, 2013)

updated this week! lots of stuff! thanks!! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133656/jamies-trade-list-tons-of-items-updated-3-11-13


----------



## missionista (Mar 14, 2013)

Updated just now, after receiving this month's Birchbox.  Please have a look.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125720/missionistas-trades


----------



## Souly (Mar 14, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## alpina0560 (Mar 14, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130828/alpina0560s-beauty-trade-list


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131309/beautymadn3ss-trade-thread


----------



## BagLady (Mar 14, 2013)

Updated 3/14

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## tgooberbutt (Mar 15, 2013)

Updated 3/14/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128087/tgooberbutts-trade-list-always-up-to-date


----------



## wishinstar777 (Mar 15, 2013)

Updated today!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131338/wishinstars-trade-list


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132334/usofjessamerica-s-trade-list

updated!


----------



## Cathie (Mar 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129950/cathie

Finally got around to updating my list, really want Clarks and willing to trade multiple items or buy if anyone has anything Clarks Botanicals,thank you!


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3


----------



## reepy (Mar 15, 2013)

UPDATED LIST, 3/15:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally updated!  3/16/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127201/angebrooklyns-trade-thread


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 16, 2013)

Updated 3/16/2013 - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128131/iashleycouture-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 16, 2013)

UPDATED 3/16/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126031/mirandamanda-trade-sale-list


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 17, 2013)

Updated 3/17

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 17, 2013)

New list posted today!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133825/sherbear400s-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Mar 17, 2013)

Updated 3/17 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Mar 17, 2013)

double post


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 17, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread

Updated 3/17


----------



## bethm (Mar 18, 2013)

Updated 3/18

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## jac a (Mar 18, 2013)

looking for: marcelle bb cream, fusionbeauty lipfusion, beauty protector, ojon rare blend oil, 12 benefits hair treatment and wish list items. try me on other swaps.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## productjunkie14 (Mar 20, 2013)

finally updated my trade thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128189/productjunkie14-trade-thread


----------



## alpina0560 (Mar 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130828/alpina0560s-beauty-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Mar 20, 2013)

Updated 3/20

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list#post_2016236


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 20, 2013)

Updated 3/20

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133909/tanya0949s-trade-list


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally got around to updating my list....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125647/my-little-trade-post


----------



## heather4602 (Mar 22, 2013)

Updated. 3/22/2013 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list#post_2030518


----------



## lovepink (Mar 22, 2013)

Updated 3/22/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127373/galaxiigrls-swap-list

Updated 3/24/13


----------



## reepy (Mar 24, 2013)

Updated 3/24:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list


----------



## lady41 (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list *updated today !*


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2013)

Updated 03/25/13:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## tessak (Mar 25, 2013)

Just updated (3/25): https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126933/tessaks-trade-thread-beauty-and-makeup-items


----------



## Clackey (Mar 25, 2013)

I updated my list to include lots of kids stuff, mostly organic (it would be great for a new mommy gift basket).  Also some men's items.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133677/clackey-trade-list


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 25, 2013)

updated 3/25/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 26, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 28, 2013)

Just made one:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134105/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## Robinssa (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated with a few Zoya polishes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131621/robinssas-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated 3/29 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## Dalisay (Mar 28, 2013)

updated 03/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127766/dalisays-trade-lips-face-hair-eyes-nails


----------



## ashmatia (Mar 29, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133171/trade-list

Updated 3/29

Thank you!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 29, 2013)

Updated 3/29/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 29, 2013)

Updated, doing some spring cleaning!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 30, 2013)

Updated: 3/30/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## heather4602 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey Ya'll here is my updated list! Trying to get rid of some stuff! Updated 3/30/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## klg534 (Mar 31, 2013)

New Trade List! From 3/31 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134136/klg534-trade-thread


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Updated list on 3/31

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## Souly (Apr 1, 2013)

Updated 3/31 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## lady41 (Apr 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132810/lady41s-trade-list updated 4/2


----------



## BagLady (Apr 2, 2013)

Updated 4/2

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2013)

Updated 4/4 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129664/charlenes-awesome-trade-list-take-a-peek


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 5, 2013)

Updated 4/5

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list

take a look and send me a PM if anything sparks your interest. I am open to a variety of different things- try me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (Apr 5, 2013)

Updated 4/5/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Slowly going through my stash and adding more items. Next will be perfumes!

Updated today:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134105/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Updated 4/6/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 7, 2013)

Updated 04/07/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 8, 2013)

This thread is for trade thread links only please, not chit chat.


----------



## Wida (Apr 8, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125709/widas-trade-list


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2013)

Updated today (4/10) https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## pobox607 (Apr 10, 2013)

Updated today! (4/10/2013) https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129850/pobox607s-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (Apr 10, 2013)

Updated just now: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131698/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 11, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## BagLady (Apr 12, 2013)

Updated 4/12

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127591/annas-subscription-trade-list-birchbox-glossybox-beauty-army-ipsy-etc

Updated today


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3 It isn't a ton of items, but a few news ones from BB &amp; ipsy!


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 13, 2013)

Updated w/ Ipsy, today on 4/13/13. =]

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125380/baberanza-aka-wintersnowpeach-trade-feedback


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Updated 4/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## lady41 (Apr 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## lady41 (Apr 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 13, 2013)

Updated list 4/13/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602

Looking for a whole box trade! Items in box are listed


----------



## ashmatia (Apr 13, 2013)

Updated List

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133171/trade-list

Thanks.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Updated 4/14

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 14, 2013)

Updated 4/14 -

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list

Added some Tarte and Korres Mascaras, Mirenesse Lip Gloss.


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 14, 2013)

Going through the polishes again, I think they are multiplying on their own!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 14, 2013)

Updated 4/14 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133909/tanya0949s-trade-list#post_2036837


----------



## lovepink (Apr 14, 2013)

Updated 4/14 w/BB &amp; Ipsy

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Apr 15, 2013)

Updated again on 4/16/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Apr 15, 2013)

Updated 4/15

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132732/soulys-trade-list


----------



## SherBear400 (Apr 15, 2013)

Updated 4/15

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133825/sherbear400s-trade-list


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2013)

updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132334/usofjessamerica-s-trade-list


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 16, 2013)

Updated 4/16 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2013)

Just updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133991/jeanineys-trade-list


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 16, 2013)

UPDATED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134414/kimmyduhhs-trade-list


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/35875

4/16/13


----------



## BagLady (Apr 16, 2013)

Updated 4/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 16, 2013)

Updated on 4/16/2013...Still looking for a whole box trade....https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## lorizav (Apr 16, 2013)

Updated today and more to come if my birchboxes ever arrive

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127054/lorizavs-swap-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 16, 2013)

Updated with Birchboxes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127591/annas-subscription-trade-list-birchbox-glossybox-beauty-army-ipsy-etc


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 17, 2013)

Updated on 4/17:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list

Added -

Some new hair products (Ouidad, Beauty Protector, Not your mother's hairspray), Sation Nail Lacquer &amp; Be a Bomshell blush in Beach Please. Deleted all completed swaps.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 17, 2013)

Updated today- 4/17..Take a look






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129664/charlenes-awesome-trade-list-take-a-peek


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 18, 2013)

Updated on 4/17:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list

Added 2 blushes (ModelCo and Mia Ballezza), and a bunch of items from The Body Shop (all full size and new)


----------



## Laura Marie (Apr 18, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126599/laura-maries-swap-list

ADDED LOTS OF BRAND NEW AND USED PALETTES! LIMITED EDITION FROM HOLIDAY 2012


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 18, 2013)

Updated 4/18:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list

Added some Tatcha samples


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Added new items today

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134105/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## klg534 (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated My Trade Thread. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134136/klg534-trade-thread


----------



## missionista (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated 4/18/13, please have a look.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125720/missionistas-trades


----------



## Schmootc (Apr 19, 2013)

Update 4/19:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131698/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated 4/19:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list

Added my entire list of perfume vials - Sorry I realize I'm updating this thread with my swap list everyday. I swear I'm not trying to spam. I just have a lot of stuff I don't want.


----------



## Clackey (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated 4/19/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133677/clackey-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated 04/19/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 20, 2013)

Updated Today https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126998/my-birchbox-trade-list


----------



## amandah (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128010/amandas-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated 4/21/13 with Hair care products

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Apr 21, 2013)

I updated my whole entire list with new items check them out!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 22, 2013)

Updated 4/22

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 23, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134684/stefanies-trade-list


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 23, 2013)

Updated April 23

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131570/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 24, 2013)

Updated:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 24, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126031/mirandamanda-trade-sale-list

UPDATED


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 24, 2013)

Updated 4/24 with some goods from Loreal Test Panel BB Cream Comp (which was amazingly generous of them!)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 25, 2013)

I updated my trade list today. Have lots for trade.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134261/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 25, 2013)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 25, 2013)

Updated today: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134105/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 26, 2013)

Updated today: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 26, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

I moved my list over to the Subscription box trading site.  Closing the old list.  Updated today w/ Glossybox


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 27, 2013)

Just created this in the new location

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Souly (Apr 27, 2013)

New List

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## pobox607 (Apr 27, 2013)

Moved and updated - April 29, 2013 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134810/pobox607s-trade-list


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 28, 2013)

Just started a trade list! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134818/sputinkas-trade-list

Also looking for the corkatoo in blue from the PS march box for my mom for mother's day...anyone??


----------



## BagLady (Apr 28, 2013)

New Updated List

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## juk723 (Apr 28, 2013)

updated to New location: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134836/juk723-trade-swap-list


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 28, 2013)

Updated 4/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## jac a (Apr 29, 2013)

new and updated list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Apr 29, 2013)

Updated 4/29/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 30, 2013)

Updated on 4/30:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list

New additions are in blue.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 30, 2013)

Updated 4/30

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## ashmatia (May 1, 2013)

Updated 5/1

Thanks.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133171/trade-list


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2013)

5/1 Updated w/ GB

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## skylola123 (May 3, 2013)

Updated 5/3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## kcrowebird (May 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134957/kcrowebirds-trade-list

I'm backkkk! Well rested and with a master's degree. 






Let me know if you want to swap!


----------



## BagLady (May 4, 2013)

Updated 5/4

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 4, 2013)

Moved my trade list over to the new category and updated  5/4

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134796/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## tessak (May 5, 2013)

Big update today (May 5): https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126933/tessaks-trade-thread-beauty-and-makeup-items#post_2039497


----------



## Robinssa (May 5, 2013)

My updated list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134940/robinssas-trade-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 5, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

Updated!


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list

Updated 05/06/13


----------



## mks8372 (May 6, 2013)

Updated 5/6/13

See link in my signature!


----------



## DorotaD (May 6, 2013)

LOTS of stuff added today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (May 6, 2013)

updated;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## pobox607 (May 6, 2013)

Updated 5/6 - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134810/pobox607s-trade-list


----------



## bethm (May 7, 2013)

Updated 5/7/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 8, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134949/aandreasen63s-trade-list


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

Updated with May Sample Society stuff

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134796/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (May 8, 2013)

Closed old thread, opened new one and added a few items:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## Souly (May 9, 2013)

Updated 5/9

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 9, 2013)

Updated 5/9

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread


----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

Updated 5/10 - Just added a bunch of NARS blushes (total of 10), Tarina Tarantino Dollskin Cheek Palette and Buxom Luminizer. All of these are for sale but I'll consider a swap for an eco friendly, preferably cruelty free brand only. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 11, 2013)

Moved swap items to new classified section..update 5/11!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135123/canny-charlenes-trade-list


----------



## reepy (May 11, 2013)

Updated my list, 5/11:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134842/reepys-trade-list


----------



## chelsealynn (May 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133352/chelsealynns-trade-list

updated 5/12


----------



## DorotaD (May 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 12, 2013)

Finally updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125612/loriannlvs-trade-thread-birchbox-sample-society-misc


----------



## Charity1217 (May 13, 2013)

Looking for full box trade

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130660/charitys-trade-list


----------



## iashleycouture (May 13, 2013)

Added somethings from this months ipsy / myglam:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128131/iashleycouture-trade-list


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134949/aandreasen63s-trade-list

Updated 5/13


----------



## mirandamanda (May 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

UPDATED 5/13 with Ipsy stuff

will update again when my 2nd Ipsy bag &amp; Birchbox comes


----------



## skylola123 (May 14, 2013)

Updated List: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## DorotaD (May 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2013)

Trying to swap my second Ipsy bag items -

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135206/lolo22s-trade-list-ipsy-may-2013


----------



## sleepykat (May 14, 2013)

Updated 05/14/13:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (May 14, 2013)

Updated 5/14: Added a lot of perfume vials, full size perfumes &amp; Home fragrances.

EDIT: Now added a lot of LUSH cosmetics body soaps.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 14, 2013)

Updated with Ipsy/Birchbox stuff:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134796/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## lady41 (May 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## missionista (May 15, 2013)

Updated with new stuff today, and moved to new location!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135233/missionistas-new-and-improved-trades


----------



## kitnmitns (May 15, 2013)

Updated!  Just added stuff from today's boxes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/97386/kitnmitns


----------



## tanya0949 (May 15, 2013)

Updated today (5/15) https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133909/tanya0949s-trade-list#post_2036837


----------



## jac a (May 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## Laura Marie (May 15, 2013)

Updated with Ipsy Items

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126599/laura-maries-swap-list


----------



## mirandamanda (May 16, 2013)

Updated 5/16 *added Ipsy &amp; Birchbox items*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134949/aandreasen63s-trade-list update 5/16


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 16, 2013)

Updated 5/16/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

Just created my trade list today: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135275/pengutangos-trade-list-primarily-ipsy-may-2013/


----------



## ling168 (May 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135281/ling168s-trade-list


----------



## reepy (May 16, 2013)

Updated 5/16!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134842/reepys-trade-list


----------



## Souly (May 17, 2013)

Updated 5/17 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 17, 2013)

Updated 5/17!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135123/canny-charlenes-trade-list


----------



## bethm (May 17, 2013)

Updated 5/17/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## Christy327 (May 17, 2013)

Looking to trade the NIcole RIchie avaitor fog glasses from the popsugar summer box...


----------



## kitnmitns (May 17, 2013)

Items just added from today's boxes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 17, 2013)

I updated my list today. Hoping for a benefit boxed blush in 10, Georgia or Thrrobb. Or any tarte products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (May 18, 2013)

Updated on 5/17: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## BagLady (May 18, 2013)

Updated 5/18 w/Ipsy items

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## kitnmitns (May 18, 2013)

Updated 5/18, looking for some Charm and Chain codes 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Jazbot (May 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list 
Updated! 5.19.13 Open to Suggestions!!

I have some Salma Hayek Nuance new beauty products too!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 19, 2013)

Check out mine? Trade list is in signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (May 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list

updated today!


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 20, 2013)

I'm looking to trade for 2 or 3 of the Shashi bracelets from PopSugar. I'm interested in any color except the light blue thread one.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 20, 2013)

Update with today's Zoya and my black Popsugar Sun Hat.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## ruhimaach (May 20, 2013)

Updated 5/20 with my Birchbox and Ipsy items -

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

Updated 5/20 with items from my second Ipsy bag: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135275/pengutangos-trade-list-primarily-ipsy-may-2013/0_100


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 21, 2013)

Wanted: Shashi bracelet from PopSugar and the towel from the Ashton Kutcher Fancy box


----------



## lovepink (May 21, 2013)

Updated 5/21/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 21, 2013)

> I'm looking to trade for 2 or 3 of the Shashi bracelets from PopSugar. I'm interested in any color except the light blue thread one.Â





> Wanted: Shashi bracelet from PopSugar and the towel from the Ashton Kutcher Fancy box


 This is where we post the links to our trade thread or our classifieds, not where we actually post a couple items we want to trade. Feel free to post your link. I'm not sure there's an items wanted thread right now, but you could post there. It may be under Subscription Box Swaps.


----------



## cupcake85bomb (May 22, 2013)

How do I make a trade list and im also looking for a couple things.. The cupcake pillow from the pink fancybox. Also the nail strips we got in the feb glossybox, they are by nailrocks the meadham ones. Thanks


----------



## pengutango (May 22, 2013)

Updated my list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135275/pengutangos-trade-list/


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 22, 2013)

aandreasen63's Trade list  Updated  5/22/13


----------



## Laura Marie (May 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126599/laura-maries-swap-list

*Updated 5-22-13*


----------



## skylola123 (May 22, 2013)

Updated 5-22-13 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123#post_1861243


----------



## bethm (May 23, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list

  Updated 5/23/213


----------



## kitnmitns (May 23, 2013)

Updated 5/23

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 23, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

updated!


----------



## kitnmitns (May 24, 2013)

Updated with Wet n Wild Going into the Wild Palette

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Schmootc (May 24, 2013)

Added bronzers and tanning items from Sephora sun safety kit:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## reepy (May 24, 2013)

Updated! (new: some sephora sun kit self-tanners, etc)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134842/reepys-trade-list


----------



## angiepang1e (May 26, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134929/angiepang1es-trade-list


----------



## pobox607 (May 26, 2013)

Updated May 26 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134810/pobox607s-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (May 26, 2013)

Updated 5/26

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Dalisay (May 26, 2013)

updated:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127766/dalisays-trade-lips-face-hair-eyes-nails


----------



## Lily V (May 27, 2013)

just listed today (5/27), with may 2013 ipsy products:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135500/lilys-swaps-freebies


----------



## birchhughes (May 27, 2013)

Updated with Ipsy &amp; Sephora Sun Safety Kit!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 27, 2013)

Updated 5/27

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## Souly (May 28, 2013)

Updated 5/29 with GB

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 28, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134949/aandreasen63s-trade-list

update 5/28


----------



## DorotaD (May 28, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list Updated 5/28!


----------



## lady41 (May 29, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## pengutango (May 29, 2013)

Updated list 5/29

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135275/pengutangos-trade-list


----------



## bethm (May 29, 2013)

Updated 5/29/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (May 29, 2013)

Hey, I am really trying to get rid of some stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## lovepink (May 29, 2013)

Updated 5/29/13 with most of my May Glossybox contents!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (May 30, 2013)

Updated with Sephora Sun Safety kit items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list


----------



## klg534 (May 31, 2013)

Updated on 5.30.13 with items from glossybox, birchbox, ipsy, (April and May) and allure summer box 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134798/klg534s-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (May 31, 2013)

Updated with Glossybox 5/31 - 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## stellar136 (May 31, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125915/amanda-stellar136-trade-list-with-photos


----------



## SherBear400 (May 31, 2013)

Updated!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135628/sherbear400s-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Jun 1, 2013)

Updated 6/1

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Jun 1, 2013)

Updated 6/1

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## laguilar12 (Jun 1, 2013)

Updated 06/01 *Kiehl's, Juice Beauty, Dr. Jart+, NuMe, bliss, Ojon, Clinique* 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135432/for-trade-updated-06-01-2013


----------



## missionista (Jun 2, 2013)

Updates 6/2/13:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135233/missionistas-new-and-improved-trades


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list Updated 6/5/13!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Back from vacation and ready to trade! Especially interested in beauty blender, eye liner and mascara

Updated 6/6/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear lovely MUT ladies!  

Please double check your products for usability before sending an item out out for trade.  

Products get lost in the back of drawers and when they resurface again they become a good candidate for the trading board, but please make sure they are current and unexpired.

As a very general rule (feel free to correct):

body moisturizers: 2 years

powders: 2.5 years

lipsticks: 2 years

facial moisturizers: 1.5 years

There are exceptions, organic products will go bad faster and products with lots of dimethicone will probably last a little bit longer.

This is a handy tool that I use to check freshness dates, just plug in product batch numer: http://checkcosmetic.net/

best,

FormosaHoney

P.S. I will repost this every so often, if it is in any sort of posting violation, please let me know, thank you muchs.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally updated - NEED to clear out some stuff.. not really interested in trading, willing to give away to good homes! (I hope that is allowed..?)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130828/alpina0560s-beauty-trade-list


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 6, 2013)

Freshly updated! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135778/louises-updated-trade-list


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear lovely MUT ladies!
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just checked my Maybelline BabyLips lip balm I had in my pocket.  It was manufactured in December 2012 and is good for 30 more months.  Cool!
> ...


 You are welcome BeautyBoxGal, it's my favorite geek toy!  

I like Lancome moisturizers but can't really afford them, so a couple of a times a year I'll look for a couple of little jars on Ebay and I always ask for the batch numbers, it's easier then going through the Ebay dispute process 



.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 7, 2013)

Update 6/6/13:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list#post_2064126


----------



## BagLady (Jun 8, 2013)

Updated 6/8

Looking to downsize my stash and trade for more every day/non beauty items like books.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 8, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134818/sputinkas-trade-list updated! I have "Bunny" from this month's Julep Maven box to trade.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 8, 2013)

Updated with Birchbox June items 6/8 -

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 8, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## Lily V (Jun 8, 2013)

Updated 6/8:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135500/lilys-swaps-freebies-updated-june

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135501/lilys-polish-swap-freebie-list-updated-june


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 10, 2013)

updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## Souly (Jun 10, 2013)

Updated 6/10

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 10, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 10, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135890/ydlr20s-trade-list


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128087/tgooberbutts-trade-list-always-up-to-date

Updated 6/10/13


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 11, 2013)

Updated 6/11/2013 with Popsugar and Birchbox

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## BagLady (Jun 11, 2013)

Updated 6/11. Looking for Revenge Wears Prada Book

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 11, 2013)

Updated with items from BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## laguilar12 (Jun 11, 2013)

Updated with nailpolish, Benefit, Urban Decay brush, Ecotools and Ipsy items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135432/for-trade-updated-06-11-2013


----------



## lauravee (Jun 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## mks8372 (Jun 11, 2013)

Updated






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134820/mks8372-sub-box-trades#post_2063162


----------



## pengutango (Jun 11, 2013)

Updated 06/11/13 with 1st June ipsy bag items:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135275/pengutangos-trade-list


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 11, 2013)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135890/ydlr20s-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Updated!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 12, 2013)

Updated today, looking for suki foaming cleanser and juice moisturizer!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## iashleycouture (Jun 12, 2013)

Added some new items from this months Ipsy bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128131/iashleycouture-trade-list


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 12, 2013)

Updated with items from June's Ipsy Bag:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135890/ydlr20s-trade-list


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 12, 2013)

Added Laqa Lip Duo, Color Club mini from Birchbox and some other items 6/12:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## lunadust (Jun 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135959/lunadusts-for-trade


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134051/viccckyhoang-sale-trade-list-huge-list-filled-w-lots-of-goodies

Updated as of 6/13/2013 - A LOT of Deborah Lippmann, some Butter London, Urban Decay, theBalm, and so much more! CHECK IT OUT PLEASE &lt;3


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135206/lolo22s-trade-list

Updated with June Bircbox and Ipsy items!


----------



## aandreasen63 (Jun 14, 2013)

aandreasen63's Trade list
 
updated 6/14


----------



## BagLady (Jun 14, 2013)

UPDATED 6/14

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking for http://www.baublebar.com/spring-potpourri-necklace.html?publisherId=43737&amp;clickId=625286890 And contour brush added new items Trade link in source link below!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking for Charm and Chain and Gorjana and Griffin codes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## reepy (Jun 15, 2013)

Updated 6/15:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134842/reepys-trade-list


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 15, 2013)

Updated 6/15!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Updated 6/16 makeup and skincare items!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 16, 2013)

Updated 06/16/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list#post_2064126


----------



## Souly (Jun 16, 2013)

Updated 6/16

http://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list

Just added lots of polish


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

Updated!


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 16, 2013)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134818/sputinkas-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Jun 17, 2013)

Updated 6/17/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## pengutango (Jun 17, 2013)

Updated 6/17/2013:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135275/pengutangos-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 17, 2013)

updated 6/17 with Ipsy items!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Jun 17, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-6-17-13-with-ipsy-items


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 18, 2013)

list updated 6/17

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 18, 2013)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135890/ydlr20s-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Updated today Looking for suki foaming cleanser

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## SherBear400 (Jun 18, 2013)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135628/sherbear400s-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Jun 19, 2013)

Updated 6/18

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 19, 2013)

Updated with Ipsy items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## Schmootc (Jun 19, 2013)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 19, 2013)

Check out my trade list! Thanks ;]

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134929/angiepang1es-trade-list


----------



## Wida (Jun 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135156/widas-trade-list - listed my whole June Ipsy as it just wasn't for me.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 20, 2013)

Still looking for the Cailyn in Purple, list just updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134809/kitnmitns-trade-thread


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 20, 2013)

Updated Trade List:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136061/tnorth1852s-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 20, 2013)

new items https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 21, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3

I added my Baublebar bracelet from ipsy. I was really hoping for a UD Moondust eyeshadow instead.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 22, 2013)

Added some new items:

Ruhimaach's trade/sale list


----------



## lady41 (Jun 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 23, 2013)

searching for : http://www.baublebar.com/spring-potpourri-necklace.html?publisherId=43737&amp;clickId=625286890&amp;publisherId=43737&amp;clickId=625292344&amp;publisherId=43737&amp;clickId=629701042

and  Cailyn in iron

updated list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## Xiang (Jun 23, 2013)

Updated and searching for Marvis toothpaste samples &amp; patterned twistbands

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135631/xiangs-trade-list-updated-w-june-birchbox-ipsy


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 23, 2013)

Updated 06/22/13:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 23, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 24, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126373/eclipsechick08s-trade-thread


----------



## bethm (Jun 24, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list

Updated 6/24/2013


----------



## BagLady (Jun 24, 2013)

Updated 6/24

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 24, 2013)

Updated 6/24!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 24, 2013)

Add new  Ipsy items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 24, 2013)

I keep it updated always adding new things as I go through my make-up stash.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135931/nikkimouses-trade-list-ipsy-and-birchbox-updated-6-19/0_60


----------



## lunadust (Jun 25, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135959/lunadusts-for-trade


----------



## Souly (Jun 27, 2013)

Updated 6/27

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134819/soulys-trade-list


----------



## laguilar12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Updated 6/27 

*Lancome, Be a Bombshell, Pop beauty, Victoria Secret, Proactive, Peter Thomas Roth, etc*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135432/for-trade-updated-06-27


----------



## BagLady (Jun 27, 2013)

Updated 6/27

Added a few blushes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 27, 2013)

new items added!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 28, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 29, 2013)

Updated with Glossybox stuff! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 29, 2013)

Update 5/29

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133352/chelsealynns-trade-list


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 29, 2013)

*Updated 6/29 *

I've also added a photo of everything in my list for you to see!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 30, 2013)

Updated 6/30

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134860/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## reepy (Jul 1, 2013)

Updated 7/1:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134842/reepys-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Jul 2, 2013)

Updated 7/2/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is my updated list with Julep and Glossybox

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134787/heather4602-beauty-box-trade


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126599/laura-maries-swap-list

*Updated with RIRIWOO LIPSTICK (broke during shipment but is still new, can be depotted)*


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 2, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

Updated!


----------



## jac a (Jul 3, 2013)

updated 7/3 - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## bookie7 (Jul 4, 2013)

new list- will be updating with bbw soon- https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list updated 7/4   looking for june glossybox items


----------



## BagLady (Jul 5, 2013)

Updated 7/5

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 5, 2013)

Updated as of 7/04/2013!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134051/viccckyhoang-sale-trade-list-huge-list-filled-w-lots-of-goodies


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 6, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127128/tinkerbll695s-trade-thread


----------



## Katinka31 (Jul 8, 2013)

Updated 7/8!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 8, 2013)

Updated with a bunch of fragrance, Mac, urban decay and others. Really want to clear out a lot before i move down to la. Will be generous. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Jul 9, 2013)

Updated 7/9

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## bookie7 (Jul 9, 2013)

updated my list- added a lot of new items - come take a look!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly


----------



## birchhughes (Jul 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3/0_100

Updated with my GB &amp; BB that came today


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 10, 2013)

7/10/13

Added new Popsugar and Birchbox (looking to trade whole box, got two of the same)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## bethm (Jul 10, 2013)

Updated 7/10/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## laguilar12 (Jul 10, 2013)

Updated 7/10 with Tarte (Amazonian clay blush, cheek tint, lipsurge), smashbox, the balm, etc. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135432/for-trade-updated-07-10


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2013)

UPDATED 7/11

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list

*Just updated with June Ipsy products!*


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

Updated 7/11/13 with items from BB.  I got box 40.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134791/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-7-11-13-with-bb-40-items


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 11, 2013)

Updated 7/11

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133352/chelsealynns-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Jul 11, 2013)

Updated 7/11 with July Sample Society

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 12, 2013)

Updated with Birchbox!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

EDITED-- 7/13/13 Also Added Ipsy and full size items​


----------



## lauravee (Jul 12, 2013)

Updated with July Birchbox

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2013)

Updated 7/12 with Mac,UD, Tarte, Stila etc. With pictures!   https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking to trade TheBalm Instain in Swiss Dot for... most anything else.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 13, 2013)

Updated with July Birchbox! *I'm looking for **Derma-E microdermabrasion scrub from Ipsy and several Birchbox items. *

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130113/jpark107-trade-list


----------



## tanya0949 (Jul 13, 2013)

Updated 7/13 with July Ipsy and Birchbox Items. Would love to trade for the ipsy scrub and beach spray!!! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133909/tanya0949s-trade-list#post_2036837


----------



## ruhimaach (Jul 14, 2013)

updated with july birchbox

Ruhimaach's trade/sale list


----------



## reepy (Jul 14, 2013)

updated 7/14:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134842/reepys-trade-list


----------



## Lily V (Jul 15, 2013)

Updated with lots new stuff (+ july birchbox, ipsy, Beauty Army, Julep)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135500/lilys-swaps-freebies-updated-july

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135501/lilys-polish-swap-freebie-list-updated-july


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 15, 2013)

Updated 7/15

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136171/charitys-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 15, 2013)

Updated with Ipsy 7/15

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list#post_2063126


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 15, 2013)

Updated today with July Birchbox!  Hoping to trade Swiss Dot for Modelco lipstick in Peony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135158/jeanineys-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Jul 15, 2013)

Updated 7/15 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 15, 2013)

updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 16, 2013)

Updated 7/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135883/allistra44s-trade-list-updated-7-16


----------



## Wida (Jul 16, 2013)

Updated 7/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135156/widas-trade-list


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 16, 2013)

Updated 7/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2013)

Reorganized and updated 15 July!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125340/meaganolas-swaps-and-sales-from-the-box


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 17, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is my updated list with Ipsy stuff:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134787/heather4602-beauty-box-trade


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 18, 2013)

Updated 07/18/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list#post_2064126


----------



## Katinka31 (Jul 18, 2013)

Updated with July Ipsy stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## pobox607 (Jul 18, 2013)

UPDATED!! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134810/pobox607s-trade-list


----------



## tessak (Jul 20, 2013)

Updated 7/20: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126933/tessaks-trade-thread-beauty-and-makeup-items


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 22, 2013)

need to clear my stash added new items!!

swap list is in my signature


----------



## BagLady (Jul 22, 2013)

Updated 7/22

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list/


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated 7/23

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135931/nikkimouses-trade-list-ipsy-and-birchbox-updated-7-23/0_60


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 23, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125338/skylola123


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## Katinka31 (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## aandreasen63 (Jul 25, 2013)

aandreasen63's Trade list

Updated 7/25


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126599/laura-maries-swap-list

Updated 7/25


----------



## BagLady (Jul 25, 2013)

Updated 7/25 Looking for Fig &amp; Rouge lip balms from Glossybox https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list#post_2063274 Thanks


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 26, 2013)

Updated 7/25

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## Souly (Jul 26, 2013)

Updated 7/26 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136879/soulys-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Jul 26, 2013)

Updated 7/26/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134791/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-7-26-13-with-starlooks


----------



## amandah (Jul 27, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128010/amandas-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 29, 2013)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## jac a (Jul 30, 2013)

updated 7/29 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Jul 30, 2013)

Updated 7/30 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136879/soulys-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Jul 30, 2013)

Updated 7/30/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 30, 2013)

Updated 07/30/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list


----------



## mks8372 (Jul 30, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134820/mks8372-sub-box-trades

Updated 7/30


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 30, 2013)

Updated 7/30

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134860/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 31, 2013)

Updated with Le Metier, cargo and stila  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list


----------



## aandreasen63 (Jul 31, 2013)

aandreasen63's Trade list

Updated 7/31


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2013)

Newly updated list! (After taking a long break) https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126091/tameloys-trade-thread

More items to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Aug 1, 2013)

Updated 8/1

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 2, 2013)

Update 7/30

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136717/jeannines-trade-sell-list


----------



## payton (Aug 2, 2013)

Updated 8/2/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136602/paytontradelistupdated


----------



## XJ Sarah (Aug 2, 2013)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136793/sarahs-trade-or-sell-list#post_2122837


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 2, 2013)

Y'all help me get rid of some of this stuff....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will add as boxes come in!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## lauravee (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134929/angiepang1es-trade-list

Thanks for looking ;]


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136717/jeannines-trade-sell-list

Just updated with new Starlooks, OPI, and Suki  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Aug 3, 2013)

I have many items for swap or for sale, all with photos, and all listed in my signature. Feel free to PM me with questions. I offer free shipping to the US &amp; Canada with any orders over $80 &amp; have many samples &amp; trial sized products I will throw in. Details are in my swap/sale classifieds. I also specify in my classifieds which items I'd like to swap for.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 3, 2013)

Updated 8/3   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135500/lilys-swaps-freebies-updated-august

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135501/lilys-polish-swap-freebie-list-updated


----------



## ruhimaach (Aug 4, 2013)

Updated 8/4: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134283/ruhimaachs-trade-sale-list


----------



## BagLady (Aug 4, 2013)

Updated 8/4

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## bookie7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Updated Today: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly


----------



## PepperPants (Aug 5, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136594/pepperpants-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 8, 2013)

Updated 08/07/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list#post_2064126


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 9, 2013)

Updated 8/9/13 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133807/formosa-honeys-trade-list#post_2034554


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 9, 2013)

Updated today (8/9)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134860/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## tanya0949 (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133909/tanya0949s-trade-list#post_2036837 LOTS of new things added - Please take a look I'm drowning in samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137181/kellykayes-trade-list


----------



## broneisia (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/36229




: )


----------



## jac a (Aug 10, 2013)

updated 8/10     https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## Wida (Aug 10, 2013)

Updated 8/10 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135156/widas-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Aug 10, 2013)

New List https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137199/soulys-trade-list


----------



## XJ Sarah (Aug 10, 2013)

Updated mine again https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136793/sarahs-trade-or-sell-list#post_2122837


----------



## payton (Aug 10, 2013)

Updated 8/10

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136602/paytontradelistupdated


----------



## BagLady (Aug 11, 2013)

Updated 8/11

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list#post_2129231


----------



## alterkate (Aug 11, 2013)

New list as of 8/10!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137189/alterkates-trade-list


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 12, 2013)

Updated 8/11 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Aug 12, 2013)

Updated 8/12/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 12, 2013)

Updated 8/12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136717/jeannines-trade-sell-list


----------



## lorizav (Aug 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134821/lorizavs-trade-list Updated with ipsy and BB


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list updated 8/12. looking for august ipsy and BB items.


----------



## Katinka31 (Aug 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread

Updated with August Ipsy items!


----------



## BagLady (Aug 13, 2013)

Updated with Hautelook and Ipsy Items

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list-added-spring-hautelook-beauty-bag-for-sale


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

updated!


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602

Added lots of Ipsy and Birchbox stuff!


----------



## aandreasen63 (Aug 15, 2013)

updated 8/15

aandreasen63's Trade list


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 16, 2013)

Updated 8/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 17, 2013)

Updated, organized, tons of pictures:

- I have a Coupon for a Free Garnier Olio Hair Color- Expires 8/30- If anyone wants it let me know ASAP!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 17, 2013)

updated 8/17

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136582/chelseas-trade-list


----------



## klg534 (Aug 17, 2013)

Updated Today. Lots of Lip Products 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134798/klg534s-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-8-18-13


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 19, 2013)

Added Popsugar stuff!!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134787/heather4602-beauty-box-trade


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135206/lolo22s-trade-list


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134929/angiepang1es-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Aug 19, 2013)

Updated 8/19

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


----------



## oliverbenny (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137368/oliverbenny


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list 

My List is updated!!!!

New Products added!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Updated with a whole bunch of new pictures and august ipsy items including michael todd mask, juice beauty gloss, buxom, etc. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list


----------



## bookie7 (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly Updated with August Birchbox!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 20, 2013)

*Updated!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 20, 2013)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 21, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137181/kellykayes-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Aug 21, 2013)

Updated 8/21

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137199/soulys-trade-list


----------



## jac a (Aug 22, 2013)

updated 8/21 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

UPDATED 8/22


----------



## bethm (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list

  Updated 8/22/2013


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list updated again with some mac and ariel mirror


----------



## missionista (Aug 22, 2013)

Updated 8/22

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135233/missionistas-new-and-improved-trades


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 23, 2013)

Updated 08/23/13: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list#post_2064126


----------



## miss6aby (Aug 24, 2013)

Updated 8/23 (added PopSugar Items)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 24, 2013)

*Updated!*

*https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list*


----------



## payton (Aug 25, 2013)

Updated 8/25

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136602/paytontradelistupdated


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

Updated 8/25! pretty much an entirely new list!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## birchhughes (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3/0_100


----------



## tigrlilyem (Aug 25, 2013)

Updated my list https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125678/swap-with-tigrlilyem

Looking for the balm in stain blush, caudalie divine legs, benefit fake up, benefit they're real mascara, or klorane dry shampoo


----------



## brio444 (Aug 25, 2013)

Updated 8/25/13 with stuff.  Including Modelco in red velvet - looking for get naked for that!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127038/brio444s-long-awaited-big-fat-trade-list


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 26, 2013)

Updated 8/26 with Starlooks August and one Allure Beauty Box item. It's a short list, as I've traded away most things. Thanks!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136597/ohdahlias-trade-swap-thread-updated-8-26-with-starlooks-august


----------



## BagLady (Aug 26, 2013)

Updated 8/26

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list-updated-8-25


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 27, 2013)

Updated with Glossybox

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## aandreasen63 (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134949/aandreasen63s-trade-list

updated 8/28


----------



## Souly (Aug 30, 2013)

Updated 8/30

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137199/soulys-trade-list


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list Updated on 8/30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Updated 9/1  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Sep 4, 2013)

Updated 9/4

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (Sep 4, 2013)

Updated today. Thanks for looking!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updated 9/1  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127864/lexys-epic-trade-list
Any last trades? I'm leaving for LA in less than two weeks and I want to get as many done before I leave.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katinka31 (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally got around to updating with items from the August Blush Mystery Box!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## alterkate (Sep 7, 2013)

Updated 9/7!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137189/alterkates-trade-list!


----------



## Souly (Sep 9, 2013)

Updated 9/8

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137199/soulys-trade-list


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Sep 9, 2013)

I have Mineresse red lipstick and Ruffian Fox Hunt nailpolish I would like to trade...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread


----------



## bethm (Sep 10, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list

Updated 9/10/2013


----------



## sillylilly05 (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125918/jessicas-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Sep 11, 2013)

Updated 9/11 with Birchbox

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## DorotaD (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## lorizav (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127054/lorizavs-swap-list

Updated with Sept BB and IPSY


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 12, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135931/nikkimouses-trade-list-ipsy-and-birchbox-updated-9-11/0_60

Just updated with sept stuffs


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2013)

*Updated 9/12/13 with Sept Ipsy and BB items!!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134791/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-9-12-13-with-sept-ipsy-bb-items


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm just getting back into trading phew!
 

Not-quite-finished-updating list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129612/kyuus-trade-thread/0_50


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 13, 2013)

Updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (Sep 13, 2013)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 14, 2013)

Updated with Sept BB and Ipsy

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 15, 2013)

Updated. 9/13 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136957/numbersmom#post_2144181


----------



## alterkate (Sep 15, 2013)

Updated 9/15! Now linked to my Pinterest Board with pics of all available products!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137189/alterkates-trade-list


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 15, 2013)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Sep 16, 2013)

Updated 9/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## Souly (Sep 16, 2013)

updated 9/16 added lots of indies

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137199/soulys-trade-list


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 16, 2013)

updated 9/16. more stuff, new pics!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137893/evildrporkchops-trade-list-updated-9-16


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 16, 2013)

Updated, 9/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134860/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Updated 9/17 with new items for sale!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 17, 2013)

Updated with September Ipsy!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## DorotaD (Sep 17, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134032/dorotads-trade-list


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 17, 2013)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## Katinka31 (Sep 19, 2013)

Updated with September stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## lauravee (Sep 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 20, 2013)

updated 9/20/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## mks8372 (Sep 20, 2013)

updated 9/20/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134820/mks8372-sub-box-trades


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 20, 2013)

Updated 9/20 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125915/amanda-stellar136-trade-list-with-photos


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 21, 2013)

updated 9/21

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## Deareux (Sep 21, 2013)

Just added:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137971/deareuxs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## Katinka31 (Sep 22, 2013)

Added a few more things!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## kellsbells (Sep 23, 2013)

Updated today! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (Sep 25, 2013)

Just updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Sep 27, 2013)

Updated 9/27

Still looking for Amika Sept BB sprays and Ojon last treatments

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list#post_2170210


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 28, 2013)

Updated 9/28/2013 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137342/bonita22s-trade-list-ipsy-birchbox-other


----------



## payton (Sep 28, 2013)

Updated 9/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136602/paytontradelistupdated


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

Updated 9/29

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134791/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-9-29-13-with-sept-ipsy-bb-items-and-pictures


----------



## XJ Sarah (Sep 29, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136793/sarahs-trade-list-updated-9-29-13

Lots of new stuff!


----------



## lady41 (Sep 29, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132809/lady41s-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Sep 30, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list

Updated 9/30/2013


----------



## aandreasen63 (Oct 1, 2013)

Just updated 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134949/aandreasen63s-trade-list


----------



## missionista (Oct 3, 2013)

Updated 10/2 with a bunch of perfume, some nail polish and some other stuff.  Please take a look.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135233/missionistas-new-and-improved-trades


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list


----------



## alterkate (Oct 3, 2013)

Updated 10/3 with September/October subscription boxes and lots of jewelry and accessories!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137189/alterkates-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Oct 3, 2013)

Updated w Butter London Polish from SS https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 5, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list

Updated!


----------



## lunadust (Oct 6, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135959/lunadusts-for-trade 

Updated 10/6


----------



## tameloy (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm looking for the Chella Dazzling Dark Brown brow pencil! I also have more new things not added to my list yet... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126091/tameloys-trade-thread


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 7, 2013)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 8, 2013)

Updated today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## Cathie (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,I'm back(gone almost a year) and ready to trade! My list is small,but it will grow.... Im really looking for facial bar or cream soaps.Oh,and the DDF thats in this months box!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129950/cathie#post_1956377


----------



## XJ Sarah (Oct 8, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136793/sarahs-trade-list-updated-10-7-13

Lots of new stuff!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 10, 2013)

UPDATED: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127766/dalisays-trade-lips-face-hair-eyes-nails


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 11, 2013)

Updated today!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137893/evildrporkchops-trade-list-updated-10-11


----------



## miss6aby (Oct 13, 2013)

Most of my Popsugar items for this month is up for trade!

Updated 10/12

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 13, 2013)

Updated with October BB! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135158/jeanineys-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 13, 2013)

YOU CAN BUY OR SWAP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Warning: There's a poop load of photos and items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134051/viccckyhoang-sale-trade-list-huge-list-filled-w-lots-of-goodies#post_2039901


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135206/lolo22s-trade-list/0_50


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 14, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Oct 15, 2013)

Updated 10/15/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## mks8372 (Oct 15, 2013)

Updated 10/15

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134820/mks8372-sub-box-trades


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 15, 2013)

Found out I'm moving across the country soon so it's time to downsize my stash. Items for sale and trade!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## lunadust (Oct 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135959/lunadusts-for-trade

updated 10/15


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 18, 2013)

updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## PepperPants (Oct 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138389/pepperpants-trade-list


----------



## Love Trip (Oct 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137909/lets-trade-updated-10-15


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-10-11-butter-london-jouer-and-more


----------



## jessilynn (Oct 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138569/jessicas-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 20, 2013)

updated today!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 20, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

UPDATED


----------



## XJ Sarah (Oct 21, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136793/sarahs-trade-list-updated-10-20-13-tons-of-stuff

New stuff by the piles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Schmootc (Oct 21, 2013)

Updated with PopSugar items and other random GWP stuff: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## bookie7 (Oct 21, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-swap-sale-list-popsugar-birchbox-wantable


----------



## BagLady (Oct 22, 2013)

Updated 10/22 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## bookie7 (Oct 23, 2013)

Updated with my October Glossybox!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 23, 2013)

Updated today with new things and stuff!





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 24, 2013)

Added Sparitual Spice of Life polish from Fabfitfun VIP fall box https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135890/ydlr20s-trade-list


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126998/tammys-birchbox-trade-list Updated 10/27/13.


----------



## Katinka31 (Oct 25, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread

Added new things!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 25, 2013)

Updated- All my October Sub boxes are in!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## alterkate (Oct 25, 2013)

Updated 10/25!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137189/alterkates-trade-list


----------



## jac a (Oct 26, 2013)

updated 10/26     https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## jessilynn (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138569/jessicas-trade-list

Updated


----------



## BagLady (Oct 28, 2013)

Updated 10/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 28, 2013)

updated 10/28

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Oct 29, 2013)

Updated 10/29/2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 29, 2013)

Updated with BPAL perfume oils &amp; stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2013)

Updated with glossybox items and clinique!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-10-30-zoya-clinique-tarte-korres-jouer-bite-beauty-and-more


Korres Mango Butter Lipstick in Nude.  Full sized.  .12 oz   Not used or swatched. See color here  Click on Nude #33 to see the color.   These are sheer lipsticks
Tarte lights,camera,flashes mascara in black.  Full sized.  .31 oz   Not used or swatched.    From Oct Glossybox.  Would love to trade for the Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream that came in the Oct Glossybox 
Balance Me shine on tinted lip salve in super soft beige.  Full sized.  .3 oz   Not used or swatched.  From Oct Glossybox.  Would love to trade for Eau ParfumÃ©e au thÃ© vert Eau de Cologne  or Renu Exfoliating Gel
that came in the Oct Glossybox

Clinique Chubby Stick Intense in Roomiest Rose.  Deluxe Sample.   .04 oz.  Not used or swatched
Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion + emulsion hydration.  For dry to very dry skin.  Deluxe sample.  1 oz.  Not used.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 31, 2013)

updated!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2013)

updated today! lots of lip things!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## pobox607 (Nov 3, 2013)

UPDATED on November 3! xoxo https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134810/pobox607s-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Nov 3, 2013)

Updated 11/3 Looking for Urban Decay B6, Nioxin Diamax as well as some other goodies https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 3, 2013)

Updated!

Looking to downsize my stash before a big move

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 4, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

updated 11/4


----------



## Katinka31 (Nov 7, 2013)

ISO the Ofra plumping lipgloss from Oct. Ipsy!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread

Updated 11/7


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 9, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135123/canny-charlenes-trade-list

Updated 11/09/13


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 10, 2013)

Updated 11/10

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## alterkate (Nov 10, 2013)

Updated 11/9! Including HauteLook Fall Beauty Bag, Glossybox Byrdie and Glossybox Net-a-porter! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137189/alterkates-trade-list


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2013)

Updated today, 11/11

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134860/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 11, 2013)

Brand new list, trade or sell. I need to clear out room for more products!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-11-11-13


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2013)

Updated today!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-11-11-13


----------



## bookie7 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Updated with my whole november birchbox!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2013)

Updated 11/13! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135959/lunadusts-for-trade


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2013)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## missionista (Nov 14, 2013)

Updated 11/13

Especially interested in the Bvlgari the vert perfume from last month...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135233/missionistas-new-and-improved-trades


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 14, 2013)

updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 14, 2013)

updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-11-14-13


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 15, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list


----------



## Clackey (Nov 15, 2013)

Lots of stuff added

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134785/christys-trade-list


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Nov 16, 2013)

Updated 11-16-2013

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## jac a (Nov 16, 2013)

*updated *- https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## Wida (Nov 16, 2013)

Updated 11/16 with Nov BB and Ipsy items - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138425/widas-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Nov 16, 2013)

Updated 11/16 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 17, 2013)

Made my new trade list!  






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139198/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 17, 2013)

Updates 11/17 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139140/jessica12345678#post_2217279


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 18, 2013)

Updated!

*https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list*

Added samples from the Blitz bags from Sephora!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 18, 2013)

Updated 11/18/13!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-11-18-13


----------



## alterkate (Nov 19, 2013)

Updated 11/18 with Birchbox, Ipsy, and PopSugar!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137189/alterkates-trade-list


----------



## tigrlilyem (Nov 20, 2013)

Have Malin+Goetz Cannibis candle x2

Looking for Malin+Goetz Dark rum candle x2


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2013)

Updated!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-11-19-new-julep-ipsy-items-demeter-be-a-bombshell-em-clinique-jouer-and-more

added new items from Julep (gloss, nailpolish) and November Ipsy!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2013)

*Updated with Beauty Protector Shampoo and Pop Beauty Crayon in Fushia Flirt*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-11-20-13


----------



## BagLady (Nov 22, 2013)

Updated 11/22

Looking for amika dry shampoo samples, DDF acne treatment samples and (more) It's a 10.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 22, 2013)

Updated 11/22

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127201/angebrooklyns-trade-thread


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 22, 2013)

All my November boxes are in! Most recently, added Julep diamond box, and mystery bag items and Glossybox https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134786/annas-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

Updated!

*In serious serch of Smashbox CC cream in Light/Medium from the blitz bags and Ole Henriksen Truth Serum samples!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 22, 2013)

Updated my list after a very long break from trading.  I've got too much stuff, make me an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2013)

If anyone is looking for something from the November Glossybox my entire box is up for trade. Not really looking for anything specific.. just send me your tradelist : )


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2013)

Updated 11/22/13 (Friday)

Just looking to find a good home these guys:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136470/tucci-trades

Will get my November GlossyBox next week, I anticipate trading two or three items from that box, feel free to check with me.


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 22, 2013)

updated trading list 11/22/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139337/glossygirls-super-long-trade-list-updated-11-22-13


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 23, 2013)

Updated 11/22/13:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list#post_2064126


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 23, 2013)

LOOKING FOR:

-emCosmetics waterliner (..i have it in emerald already)

-emCosmetics pillow plush cushiony lip balm

Feel free to look at my list; i'll be updating it soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134051/viccckyhoang-sale-trade-list-huge-list-filled-w-lots-of-goodies


----------



## ohdahlia (Nov 23, 2013)

Updated with Ipsy, Starlooks, and Birchbox!

Have the Em Waterliner in teal, but only interested in trading that for full-size products from Besame or Kat Von D (same value, of course). Open to trades for just about anything on everything else!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 23, 2013)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-11-23-13


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134797/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## renosaurus (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm new to this! I'm open to suggestions, but i prefer swapping for makeup products.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139408/rens-swaps-sells-trades-buys-whatevers


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2013)

Updated with lots of new stuff!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-11-25-new-julep-ipsy-items-demeter-be-a-bombshell-em-lipstick-cailyn-clinique-jouer-and-more


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 26, 2013)

Just added a metric ton of polish - Butter London, Julep, China Glaze etc. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135296/ewiggys-trade-list-tarte-starlooks-ipsy-tons-more


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 26, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

updated with pictures


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 5, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139583/numbersmom-swap-list


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Dec 6, 2013)

Updated 12/6

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## jessica12345678 (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139140/jessica12345678

updated today


----------



## lauravee (Dec 9, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

updated with ipsy


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135296/ewiggys-trade-list-tarte-starlooks-ipsy-tons-more

*Looking for: *

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey

Fresh Lip Treatment in Petal or Honey


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 11, 2013)

Updated with PopSugar and other items:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 12, 2013)

*Want:* Yes To Carrots $2 Sale code (for today or any upcoming day)

*Have:* Pacifica $10 off $25 order code (unique code)


----------



## lunadust (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 12/12 with birchbox/sample society/ipsy

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135959/lunadusts-for-trade


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list updated today

major update with urban decay &amp; nailpolishes!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 15, 2013)

Updated, trying to clear out items for the new year.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-12-15-13-popsugar-allure-fff-and-more


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Have: Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Concealer in Light (tested a few times, still very, very full!).

Want: Tarte Maracuja Concealer in a similar light shade


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2013)

Updated 12/17/13 Updated with Algenist, Benefit and Ole Henriksen!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 19, 2013)

Updated Dec 19 with PopSugar December and LE Holiday box items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-popsugar-birchbox-wantable


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 19, 2013)

Updated 12/19 with PopSugar and FabFitFun.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-12-19-13-popsugar-allure-fff-and-more


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 20, 2013)

Updated my list today, with more stuff going on in the next few days.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139198/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## biancardi (Dec 21, 2013)

I've updated with ipsy &amp; glossybox limited holiday box

I am really looking to swap Beauty Addicts Lip Addiction in Tease - full size.  Pinkish lip gloss for a neutral color (there is a St Tropez that is perfect for me!!)

I am also looking for the mirabella brush (ipsy dec bag)

I have lots of stuff and will trade generously for the brush!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-12-16-new-julep-ipsy-items-demeter-be-a-bombshell-em-lipstick-and-more


----------



## jac a (Dec 22, 2013)

updated 12/22    https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 22, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

updated 12/22


----------



## lovepink (Dec 23, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-12-21-13


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Updated today with a bunch of stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135296/ewiggys-trade-list-tarte-starlooks-ipsy-birchbox


----------



## BagLady (Dec 27, 2013)

Updated w/Ipsy items and Le Metier kabuki.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Dec 28, 2013)

Updated 12/28/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-12-28-13


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 28, 2013)

Updated my list and added all the items to my Pinterest board!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139198/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## renosaurus (Dec 29, 2013)

PANTONE PALETTE. i have a ton of other stuff for swaps, but i need to update that page.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139984/sephora-pantone-colors-of-nature-palette


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 30, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list

updated with lots o stuff and reorganized!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 31, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139873/samples-makeup-nails-galore-starlooks-squarehue-sample-society-and-more

Updates galore! Cleaning out my stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 1, 2014)

Updated with XMas and December additions.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-1-1-14-popsugar-allure-fff-and-more


----------



## iashleycouture (Jan 2, 2014)

Updated my list

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128131/iashleycouture-trade-list

ISO - December Ipsy Items:

POP Beauty Bright Up Your Life Eye Shadow Trio - Naturally Bare

Mirabella Eye Blender Brush

Ipsy December 2012 bag.


----------



## Schmootc (Jan 2, 2014)

New stuff: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Jan 3, 2014)

Updated 1/3/2014

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 3, 2014)

Trying to de-stash for the new year.  Added lots of goodies: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139804/utgal2004s-trade-list-updated-1-3-14


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 3, 2014)

Updated today: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list

Looking for Ruby Wing nail polish but feel free to try me.


----------



## renosaurus (Jan 4, 2014)

i just added a TONNNNNN of new stuff. living proof, ole henriksen glam glow, fortune cookie soap, etc.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140102/rens-updated-swaps-sells-trades-2014


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 4, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136957/numbersmom-trade-list Just added stuff!


----------



## renosaurus (Jan 4, 2014)

okay..... NOW its updated lol

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140105/rens-updated-swaps-sells-2014-new-stuff


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 4, 2014)

Updated..

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133658/jazbots-trade-list


----------



## bethm (Jan 7, 2014)

1/7/2014 Added several nail polishes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Jan 8, 2014)

Updated 1/8 w/a couple of Tarte blushes.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 9, 2014)

Added a bunch of Zoya polishes if anyone likes Zoya. =)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139198/blackmagicroses-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 9, 2014)

Tons of stuff from the holidays and December boxes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-1-9-14-popsugar-allure-fff-and-more


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 10, 2014)

Can some one explain to me how trading works? I just signed up with ipsy, how do you know you can trust people on here to trade? Just want to know how they decipher it being safe to trade with someone you don't know. And wouldnt the cost of shipping not make it worth it? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 10, 2014)

> Can some one explain to me how trading works? I just signed up with ipsy, how do you know you can trust people on here to trade? Just want to know how they decipher it being safe to trade with someone you don't know. And wouldnt the cost of shipping not make it worth it? Just curious. Thanks


 Regarding the cost of shipping, look at this thread for tips on saving money: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129804/ship-for-less Under a person's profile, you can see their trader feedback to see if they are a good trader. Also, it's best to use tracking numbers so that you have proof that trades were sent.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can some one explain to me how trading works? I just signed up with ipsy, how do you know you can trust people on here to trade? Just want to know how they decipher it being safe to trade with someone you don't know. And wouldnt the cost of shipping not make it worth it? Just curious. Thanks

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Regarding the cost of shipping, look at this thread for tips on saving money: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129804/ship-for-less
Under a person's profile, you can see their trader feedback to see if they are a good trader. Also, it's best to use tracking numbers so that you have proof that trades were sent.

To add, there is some inherent risk in trading this way.  I have been "swaplifted" one time in my ~30 trades.  MakeupTalk isn't responsible for it either, so really there is nothing anyone can do if the other trader doesn't hold up their end of the bargain as planned.

Because of this I keep my trades somewhat small and wouldn't want to swap high value items.  But I think it's so fun, and definitely worth it!  Use prepaid labels from paypal as is describe in the thread @sleepykat mentioned -- it rarely costs me more than $3 to ship a package out.


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds good, I'm also weary of trading with strangers and giving out my address. I'm only an ipsy subscriber and don't think I would want to spend even $3 to trade an item that is sample size. maybe on a rare occasion it will be worth it. Or maybe I'll try it once and then want to do it all the time lol.


----------



## lauravee (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 10, 2014)

> Sounds good, I'm also weary of trading with strangers and giving out my address. I'm only an ipsy subscriber and don't think I would want to spend even $3 to trade an item that is sample size. maybe on a rare occasion it will be worth it. Or maybe I'll try it once and then want to do it all the time lol.


 Some people choose to wait and do multiple item trades. There is always a risk, but I have never been swap lifted and I have traded over 140 times.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll admit I was a trading skeptic too.  But I've swapped with a few really great gals here and a few I swap with almost monthly.  

Sometimes things happen (a perfume busted and leaked in a trade, someone shorted the postage on a trade to me), but no one has swapped-lifted (as they say).  I would start small and trade only what your comfortable with, no one would fault you for being cautious.  

We've all been new to trading, if you don't feel comfortable about something communicating with a moderator would help too, but I think you'll find as you acquire a stash of products you can't or won't use you'll be so happy to find them a happy home you might not even worry about the few $'s it takes to get them to a loving home.


----------



## Wida (Jan 10, 2014)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138425/widas-trade-list


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 10, 2014)

Updated with Fair Ivy and new Coach items:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-popsugar-birchbox-wantable


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2014)

Updated w BB and some Tarte https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list#post_2193178


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126998/tammys-birchbox-trade-list New Birchbox Samples.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 11, 2014)

ISO:

BRAND NEW NARS ORGASM/LAGUNA DUO - mini size please;it's for my friend in the UK =)

I'll update my list later!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 12, 2014)

Updated with a Graphic Image 2014 agenda (silver) from the Popsugar LE Holiday box.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-popsugar-birchbox-wantable


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

updated 1/12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 13, 2014)

New items added!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-1-13-14-popsugar-allure-fff-and-more


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 13, 2014)

Updated List

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136582/chelseas-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-1-13-14


----------



## lorizav (Jan 14, 2014)

Updated swap list in Signature!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 15, 2014)

Please check it out if you have time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140232/ikecarus-sale-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Jan 16, 2014)

Updated 1/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list#post_2193178


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 17, 2014)

Just added purse size perfumes, some new nail polishes and even free items with trade. 

Check it out


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

interested in a multi-item swap to save on shipping


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 19, 2014)

Updated today with January Popsugar items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140232/ikecarus-sale-trade-list


----------



## juk723 (Jan 19, 2014)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134836/juk723-trade-swap-list#post_2184915


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 19, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140095/kaitlins-trade-list-updated-1-19


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 20, 2014)

updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135206/lolo22s-trade-list/0_50


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Updated with Julep, Birchbox and Popsugar items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-popsugar-julep-bb-wantable-fairivy


----------



## Schmootc (Jan 20, 2014)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 20, 2014)

Updated today (1/20) with Nail Velvet polish set, Inika eye shadow, Folle de Joie and more!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134860/jbird1175s-trade-list


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 21, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140429/ashs-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 22, 2014)

Updated with PS Jan and Golden Tote.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-1-22-14-popsugar-allure-fff-golden-tote-and-more


----------



## kellsbells (Jan 22, 2014)

Updated with Tokyo Milk mini &amp; stuff.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## camel11 (Jan 22, 2014)

Updated with Paula's Choice and Tocca Hand cream!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140344/camel-11s-trade-list


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updated with Julep, Birchbox and Popsugar items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-popsugar-julep-bb-wantable-fairivy

Updated with Jack + Lucy tech gloves (Popsugar) and Julep!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread

In case anyone wants a sparkly brown Laura Mercier lip gloss or nude/mettalic eye shadows by Coastal Scents....


----------



## BagLady (Jan 23, 2014)

Updated 1/23

Really looking for downsize my stash and trade for non-beauty related items such as books

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Jan 23, 2014)

Updated 1/23/14 with Peter Roth and Stila

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-1-23-14


----------



## SweetTea (Jan 24, 2014)

Updated 1/24, Porefessional sample + some shoes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140254/sweetteas-trade-list-updated-1-24


----------



## verybluetiful (Jan 26, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139763/verybluetifuls-trade-list Updated 1/24/14


----------



## BagLady (Jan 26, 2014)

Updated w Le MÃ©tier https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 27, 2014)

Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136957/numbersmom-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jan 28, 2014)

Updated with (finally) all the XMas and Dec/Jan boxes.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-1-27-14-popsugar-allure-fff-golden-tote-and-more

I'm looking for the Social Bliss bullet necklace if anyone is trading it.

Try me on everything else


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jan 29, 2014)

Updated 01/28/2014

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140344/camel-11s-trade-list

Updated with Glossy Box stuff -- Vichy, Beauty Blender Cleanser, and Balance Me body wash!

Also recently added Arcona Eye Dew and Magic White Ice.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 31, 2014)

Updated with Tarte, Korean makeup/skincare, OPI and more!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-ps-julep-bb-wantable-koreanmakeup


----------



## missionista (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally updated...have a look.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135233/missionistas-new-and-improved-trades


----------



## kellsbells (Feb 2, 2014)

Updated with FCS. Kat Von D, teeez, and more =)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking for the Social Bliss studded clutch.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-2-5-14-popsugar-allure-fff-golden-tote-and-more


----------



## lizzie123 (Feb 6, 2014)

received my box and did not like anything inside willing to do a box swap or product swap looking for face products just pm me.

**** i received blue nail polish








 Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Conditioner 16 fl. oz. 1267 $39.00 Ships Free


 Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Shampoo 16 fl. oz. 1229 $39.00 Ships Free


 Reviver Dry Deodorant Swipes for Clothes 6-Pack 1830 $17.99 Ships Free


 INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow 2066 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Nail Rock 7065 $7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## BagLady (Feb 6, 2014)

Updated 2/6

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## bookie7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136424/bookie7-molly

Come take a look! Open to hearing all offers =)


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 7, 2014)

Updated with February Popsugar items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-ps-julep-bb-wantable-koreanmakeup


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Updated with February Popsugar and January Glossybox items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140232/ikecarus-sale-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Feb 7, 2014)

Updated 2/7 w Glossybox &amp; Popsugar https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list#post_2193178


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 8, 2014)

Updated 2/7/14. Not looking for anything in particular. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list#post_2240697


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 9, 2014)

Updated, but check back often as I'm still working on it!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134105/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## camel11 (Feb 9, 2014)

Updated! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140813/camels-for-sale-or-trade-list

Will add more as my Birchboxes come in!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 9, 2014)

How can I add a trade list to my profile?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 10, 2014)

Updated 2/10/14 with February BB and Ipsy!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-2-10-14


----------



## greer (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking for a seller who has both the Malin face mask from PSMH Jan box and the Skyn Icelandic cream from the FFf fall box. I am relatively new to sub boxes so I don't really have anything in the way of trades but am willing to purchase.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Feb 10, 2014)

Updated 2/10/14

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140845/itsasubinaboxs-trade-list


----------



## BagLady (Feb 11, 2014)

Updated 2/11 w/BB and PopSugar

Looking for GlamGlow samples

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## jocedun (Feb 11, 2014)

Updated today after receiving Birchbox and the Sephora Favorites Cleanse V.2 kit! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140665/joceduns-trade-list-birchbox-sephora-ipsy-etc-updated-2-11


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 12, 2014)

updated 2/12

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136582/chelseas-trade-list


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 12, 2014)

Updated with purse mini of Viva La Juicy, some organic skin care products, full size Stila from Birchbox shop and more...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 14, 2014)

Looking for Soak Handmaid hand cream lotion sample packets (Yuzu scent).  They were sent out last month in Birchbox, I got 2 little packets in my box but I want more!


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 14, 2014)

Updated 02/13/14: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updated with purse mini of Viva La Juicy, some organic skin care products, full size Stila from Birchbox shop and more...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list
Looking for the Beauty Protector Oil in Birchboxes this month.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Updated 2/14 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140890/bonitas-trade-list#post_2284527


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list

updated 2/14/14


----------



## lovepink (Feb 14, 2014)

Updated 2/14/14 with Rimmel, Nyx and Smashbox halo hydrating perfecting powder

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-2-14-14


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 16, 2014)

Updated 2/16

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-2-16-14-popsugar-allure-fff-golden-tote-and-more


----------



## Lily V (Feb 16, 2014)

Updated- Feb Ipsy, Nov/Dec Birchbox, sephora samples, &amp; more

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135500/lilys-swaps-freebies-updated-feb

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135501/lilys-polish-swap-freebie-list-updated


----------



## verybluetiful (Feb 16, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139763/verybluetifuls-trade-list-updated-2-15-14 Updated with Butter London, Coastal Scents, Mica Beauty, and more!


----------



## marigoldsue (Feb 16, 2014)

New trade list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140931/marigoldsues-trade-list


----------



## Schmootc (Feb 19, 2014)

Updated list with PSMH items, other random stuff. In search of La Prairie items. (Why did that Glossybox have to sell out so fast?!)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 20, 2014)

Added Birchbox, Ipsy, PSMH items, several nail polishes and perfume samples and 2 Lush FUNs.  Pretty open on what I want; just want to de-stash products I know I'm not using (early spring cleaning!)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140903/utgal2004s-trade-list-updated-2-20-14


----------



## Ching Chang (Feb 21, 2014)

Tons of makeup, perfume &amp; food/household items! Check out my swap list!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141079/subscription-box-trade-list


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 22, 2014)

Updated with Escape Monthly and YourBijouxBox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looking for Michael Stars Folk Art Wrap and Jonathan Adler Carnaby Zebra Stacking Dish (both from Popsugar). Also looking for other household items and jewelry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140232/ikecarus-sale-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 23, 2014)

Bumping to Spring Clean, as it's almost above freezing in Chicago.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-2-23-14-popsugar-allure-fff-golden-tote-and-more


----------



## biancardi (Feb 23, 2014)

updated with feb ipsy, fortune cookie soap and starlooks

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-2-22-starlooks-fcs-city-color-be-matte-blush-ipsy-items-demeter-be-a-bombshell-and-more


----------



## lorizav (Feb 23, 2014)

I have what is in my signature plus Opi sheer tint in violet Starlooks contour and blush brush (used a couple times, washed and sanitized) And much more that's not listed but I might part with for the right swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 25, 2014)

Updated with Julep and Popsugar.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-ps-julep-bb-wantable-koreanmakeup


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 25, 2014)

Updated with Golden Totes &amp; new make up!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139873/samples-makeup-nails-galore-starlooks-squarehue-sample-society-and-more


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 25, 2014)

ISO: stila smudgestick in peacock or any other shade!  -- willing to work something out!

have: an extra stila beso liquid lip (from beauty.com gwp) plus a bunch of other odds and ends.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136582/chelseas-trade-list

updated 2/25


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 27, 2014)

looking for bumble&amp;bumble surf foam shampoo and conditioner!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134105/sparklegirls-trade-list


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 27, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list#post_2240697

Not looking for anything in particular right now, but trying to get rid of stuff so if you see something you like, make me an offer or let me scope out your trade list.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 27, 2014)

Updated. Trying to downsize. Make me an offer https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list#post_2283242


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just updated with things from February's Ipsy:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread

Looking for the Elizabeth Arden mascara that Blush was giving out!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Mar 2, 2014)

Bump for Spring Cleaning.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-3-2-14-popsugar-allure-fff-golden-tote-and-more


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 2, 2014)

Added a bunch of nail polish (Julep, Square Hue, Revlon) and clothes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139873/samples-makeup-nails-galore-starlooks-squarehue-sample-society-and-more


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 3, 2014)

Put my very first MUT swap list up this weekend!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141280/shutterblogs-trade-list-wishlist

Includes items from Glossybox, Ipsy, Birchbox, and Julep.

Includes brands like Stila, Bumble &amp; Bumble, Benefit, Kate Somerville, etc.

Most wanted items:  BeautyBlender solid cleanser, GlamGlow samples / deluxe samples, Your Bijoux Box pieces, Ole Henriksen products, and more in my sig.

Thanks!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 3, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141259/vikki120306


----------



## lovepink (Mar 4, 2014)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-3-2-14


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 4, 2014)

Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141019/goldendarters-fsot-updated-3-03


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking for the lipstick and primer from the Sephora VIBLUXE set.  Have the Marvelous Moxie and Stila from the VIBLIP set to trade, or other items in trade list.


----------



## bethm (Mar 6, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list

Updated 3/6/2014


----------



## verybluetiful (Mar 8, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139763/verybluetifuls-fsot-list-updated-3-7-14

**Updated with Butter London Nail Polishes, Urban Decay, Jesse's Girl Palettes, MAC, etc.**


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 10, 2014)

Newb here, where/how do I create my own trade list?


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Newb here, where/how do I create my own trade list?

Go here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps. Then click on the blue button called Create a New Classified and fill in the details.

I also recommend that you read this thread, full of great tips for saving money when shipping trades: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129804/ship-for-less


----------



## lovepink (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-3-10-14


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 11, 2014)

I am looking for NARS products.  I know Sephora has done some recent cheap sales and freebies to Rogue members. If you have anything NARS you are trading, hit me up. 

I will have this month's PopSugar box (everything but the scarf) that I can work with for trades.  Plus I have some UD liners, better skin care (La Mer, La Prairie and Caudalie) to work with.  I will also be updating my trade list later this week, but I do have some items (like theBalm) that aren't on the list, but I can work with for the right trade.  I don't mind lightly used/sampled items.

Thanks,

Mari


----------



## theexxception (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140843/theexxceptions-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 11, 2014)

Updated 03/11/14: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking to trade my Pixi primer! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141516/ipsy-trades#post_2305173


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 11, 2014)

Updated with a couple things from March BIrchbox.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136582/chelseas-trade-list


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it possible to search for specific items in what must be a mamath trade database, w/o checking each member's trade list?  

For example, I traded and received the *Ancient Minerals Magnesium Oil*.  it is *magic* for me 




!  I I've a medical conditions that erroneously sends out signals to contract isolated muscle sets, the most common seem to be my left calve.   They feel like they've been running a marathon all day when all I've been doing is lesiurely sipping tea while enjoying the MUT and this stuff is gold!  On the upside, I have kiiller calves and generally good muscle tone despite a mostly sedentary life style. 

Thanks for any insights in advance!


----------



## lauravee (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> Is it possible to search for specific items in what must be aÂ mamath trade database, w/o checking each member's trade list? Â  For example, I traded and received the *Ancient Minerals Magnesium Oil*. Â it is *magic* for meÂ :cloud9: ! Â I I've a medical conditions that erroneously sends out signals to contract isolated muscle sets, the most common seemÂ to be my left calve. Â  They feel like they've been running a marathon all day when all I've been doing is lesiurely sipping tea while enjoying the MUT and this stuff is gold! Â On the upside, I have kiiller calves and generally good muscle tone despite a mostly sedentary life style.Â  Thanks for any insights in advance!


 You should just be able to do a search from the main buy/sell page &amp; it will bring up any trade lists with that item on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 11, 2014)

Updated my list.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137208/naturalactions-trade-list


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 12, 2014)

Updated with more March Popsugar items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-ps-julep-bb-wantable-koreanmakeup


----------



## Schmootc (Mar 12, 2014)

Listed some new things: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135034/schmootcs-sub-box-trade-list


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Updated my list






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135206/lolo22s-trade-list/0_50


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 14, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141516/ipsy-trades#post_2305173 Looking to trade my be a bombshell eyeshadow quad in Bora Bora for the opi roughles textured polish! Or I'll trade for something else!


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Updated 3/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140890/bonitas-trade-list


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 14, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141259/vikki120306

Updated with new Ipsy and Scratch Monthly Mani


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 15, 2014)

Updated 3/15/2014

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133345/evas-trade-list


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Mar 15, 2014)

Ongoing Spring Cleaning, now with March PS, New Beauty TT and February Social Bliss.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-3-15-14-popsugar-allure-fff-golden-tote-and-more


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 16, 2014)

Updated list.  Pictures have been added.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140931/marigoldsues-trade-list


----------



## gingerneko (Mar 16, 2014)

Swap list linked below!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 16, 2014)

Updated with eyeshadows from Nyx, Sephora &amp; BH Cosmetics

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-3-16-14


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list

updated


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm open to selling my entire March box, if anyone's interested.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138596/michichans-sale-swap-list-ps-julep-bb-wantable-koreanmakeup


----------



## feemia (Mar 17, 2014)

Updated with March boxes. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139613/feemias-trade-sell-list


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 17, 2014)

Added Harvey Prince perfume from Birchbox and some Ulta items.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list#post_2240697


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 17, 2014)

I love trading on MUT, you ladies are great! I just have to show everyone the beautiful packaging my most recent trade came in. Each item included a sweet little note that just made everything extra special. It was like I was opening up a birthday gift! Thank you to the trader (you know who you are)...I really have to step up my trading game now!


----------



## lacylei (Mar 18, 2014)

Updated


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 19, 2014)

Updated with March boxes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141259/vikki120306


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 19, 2014)

I always forget to post my list in this thread. Lots of good stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135158/jeanineys-trade-list


----------



## MizDenise (Mar 19, 2014)

Can we post requests on here? I am DESPERATELY looking for the February My Kandy Box and Bonjour Jolie boxes. Will buy entire boxes if you have them


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 20, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134817/mirandamandas-trade-list


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 20, 2014)

I did not know about this thread!  






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140781/puppymomofthrees-trades-updated-3-18


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Updated with Nina Garcia Quarterly items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140232/ikecarus-sale-trade-list


----------



## jocedun (Mar 22, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140665/joceduns-trade-list-birchbox-sephora-ipsy-etc-updated-3-22

Updated with March birchboxes...


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 22, 2014)

Updated list with Spring FFF and Nina Garcia Quarterly https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137208/naturalactions-trade-list


----------



## kellsbells (Mar 22, 2014)

Updated with Fortune Cookie Soap and J.Cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136521/kellsbells-trade-list


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 23, 2014)

NEW ! I have Makeup Setting Sprays ! Dry shampoos and also some foundation for black skin

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141824/i-have-makeup-setting-sprays


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 24, 2014)

Updated Today 3/24/14 - Thanks for looking!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141529/quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-limited-more


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2014)

updated with march boxes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-3-24-zoya-tini-beauty-starlooks-be-a-bombshell-and-more


----------



## tessak (Mar 25, 2014)

_In search of the Laura Mercier Bonne Mine compact from the Nina Garcia Quarterly Co. box No. 2..._

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126933/tessaks-trade-thread-updated-march-24th


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 25, 2014)

updated 3/25/14

Would like to trade my skull bracelet from the Nina Garcia Quarterly box for the pave cones or hearts....the skulls are adorable (if thats possible, lol)  but I don't think I'll wear it.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134820/mks8372-sub-box-trades#


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love trading on MUT, you ladies are great! I just have to show everyone the beautiful packaging my most recent trade came in. Each item included a sweet little note that just made everything extra special. It was like I was opening up a birthday gift! Thank you to the trader (you know who you are)...I really have to step up my trading game now!





That is sooo awesome ! lots of love put into that ! =)


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 26, 2014)

looking for:

fresh lip balm (small sephora size ok)

jo malone perfume

twistbands

PM if you have any of these to trade! I'm working on updating my trade thread


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 28, 2014)

Added a room diffuser with pics and some Burt's Bees, Julep, L'occitane, more to come....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list#post_2321334


----------



## lorizav (Mar 31, 2014)

Updated with MUFE Eyeliners, Pantone, NYX

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127054/lorizavs-swap-list

Also handmade Susan joy designs brush set


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 1, 2014)

Updated with FFF and Social Bliss. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139034/chicagoblondes-trade-sell-list-updated-4-1-14-popsugar-allure-fff-social-bliss-and-more


----------



## lovepink (Apr 3, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127620/lovepinks-trade-list-updated-4-2-14

Updated with OPI Gwen Stefani mini in Hey Baby


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 7, 2014)

Updated with: March Popsugar, March Glossybox, Nina Garcia, Fancy Mystery Box items (that aren't the decal or the head scratcher!), and Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140232/ikecarus-sale-trade-list


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 8, 2014)

Updated with PopSugar and Julep.

*SWAP/SALE*

I've transitioned my swap list into Pinterest form for easier viewing: http://www.pinterest.com/LittleMissMichi/swapsale-birchbox-popsugar-julep/

*WISHLIST*
*POPSUGAR:*

- Ghriardelli Squares Holiday Assortment (Dec)

- Fatty Sundays Peppermint Crunch Pretzels (LE Holiday)

- Chevron Throw (Grey, Neiman Marcus box)

- Bodum Bistro Mugs (Dec '12)

*JULEP:*

- Polish in: Abigail, Alice, Bette, Billie Jean, Joelle, Elisa, Farrah, Mae, Monaco, Octavia, Pippa, Renee, Stevie, Susie, Tina, Zora

- Vanish Cuticle Softener and Remover

*MAKEUP:*

- Inglot #293 lipstick

- Guerlian Bee lipstick

- Nars Train Bleu lip pencil

- Burberry Lip Cover in Tulip Pink

- Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tints (cool toned)

- Guerlain Shine Automatique lipstick in Rendez-vous*

- Too Faced La Creme Lipstick in Razzle Dazzle Rose

- Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist Intense lipstick in #12*

- Chanel Rogue Coco Hydrating Creme Lip Color in Charme

- Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense Lip Color in Radieuse

- MAC lipstick in: Annemiek*, Be Fabulous, Courting Lilac*, Hot Gossip*, Inez*, Plum Bright, What a Feeling! and Yung Rapunxel

*OTHER:*
- Decor items
- Lifestyle items
- Silver statement necklaces


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 8, 2014)

Updated 04/08/14: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134870/sleepykats-trade-list


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139683/renofabs-trade-list#post_2321334


----------



## bethm (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134853/beths-trade-list


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140845/itsasubinaboxs-trade-list


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 10, 2014)

Updated with POPSugar Special Edition Resort box:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141259/vikki120306


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Updated with April PopSugar including the Too Faced palette:

http://www.pinterest.com/LittleMissMichi/swapsale-birchbox-popsugar-julep/

[i'm also really _*ISO** the **Melie Bianco Mattie bag*_ from March's Social Bliss in ivory or blush!]


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140845/itsasubinaboxs-trade-list

Updated 4/11/14


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 15, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141259/vikki120306

Updated with April YBB

Would love this month's Social Bliss bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katinka31 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just updated, including the Urban Decay eyeliner from this month's Ipsy... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131900/katinkas-swap-thread


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 15, 2014)

Updated with April Birchbox, April PopSugar, and PopSugar Resort box.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137208/naturalactions-trade-list

Thanks!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 15, 2014)

Updated 4/15/14 with March and April Popsugar items, Nina Garcia and more. Thanks for looking!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141529/quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-limited-more


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134805/usofjessamericas-trade-list

updated with april BB, misc items in all categories and some full sized stuff too!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/38761


----------



## BagLady (Apr 18, 2014)

Updated 4/18 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134826/bagladys-trade-list-updated-4-18


----------



## jac a (Apr 19, 2014)

updated 4/19     https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134784/jac-as-trade-list


----------



## biancardi (Apr 19, 2014)

Update


Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant.  Full size 4 oz - used.  I used this for a week, so there is plenty of product left - over 3/4 of the bottle.  It was not for my skin type.
Grand Central Beauty  S.M.A.R.T.  Skin Perfecting Serum + Primer.  Sample size .27 oz.  It is not used.  The bottle is only 3/4 of the way full, but that is just how it came. 
Rainbow Honey mini 5ml nailpolish in cameo 18 (neon pink cream) with 10 nail art studs (gold).  See my review here for pics of the nailpolish &amp; the art studs.  Nail polish was used once for a manicure.
Deva Curl Styling Cream - HUGE sample at 1 oz.  I have 2 of these.
Maybelline Chai Latte Quad.  Full size
bare minerals - Ready Foundation in Golden Dark .1 oz deluxe size and prime time foundation primer .15 oz  This is a deluxe size kit
Zoya in Edyta - used once for a manicure.  This is a "A complex mixture of gold, olive, blue-green and smoky grey with a sparkling metallic finish.A dark shade balanced with sparkle for a dramatic look"  description from Zoya's site
Alba Terra Gloss Shimmering Natural Color in Kona - a sheer brown.  Full sized .42 oz  
NYX glam eyeshadow in Fairy.  Full sized.  Swatched once on back of clean hand.  See color here 
To view Jane Iredale's pressed powder foundation colors better, click here

Jane Iredale in Warm Sienna Powder Foundation deluxe sample

 

I would like to get a City Color White Gold Shadow &amp; Highlight Mousse - I just cannot spend another 7 bucks on shipping for a 3.99 item!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137851/biancardis-trading-list-updated-4-12-rainbow-honey-zoya-paulas-choice-bare-mineralsand-more


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 19, 2014)

Updated with the Popsugar Resort box RB of McD Navy clutch with extra "bicycle chain" strap from RB of McD. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141529/quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-limited-more#post_2307329


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 27, 2014)

Updated with April Social Bliss, PopSugar, Sample Society and PopSugar Resort.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## bethm (Apr 29, 2014)

Updated 4/29/2014

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## biancardi (Apr 29, 2014)

Update


Merle Norman Anti-Aging Emulsion Broad Spectrum SPF 30.  Deluxe size .30 oz. 
Merle Norman Eye Shadow Primer.  Deluxe size .13 oz   
Merle Norman Mascara Primer Base Mascara.  Deluxe size .14 oz.   
Merle Norman Supreme Lash Mascara in Black.  Deluxe size .17 oz.   
Merle Norman Foundation Primer.  Deluxe size .50 oz   
Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant.  Full size 4 oz - used.  I used this for a week, so there is plenty of product left - over 3/4 of the bottle.  It was not for my skin type.
Grand Central Beauty  S.M.A.R.T.  Skin Perfecting Serum + Primer.  Sample size .27 oz.  It is not used.  The bottle is only 3/4 of the way full, but that is just how it came. 
Rainbow Honey mini 5ml nailpolish in cameo 18 (neon pink cream) with 10 nail art studs (gold).  See my review here for pics of the nailpolish &amp; the art studs.  Nail polish was used once for a manicure.
Deva Curl Styling Cream - HUGE sample at 1 oz.  I have 2 of these.
Maybelline Chai Latte Quad.  Full size
bare minerals - Ready Foundation in Golden Dark .1 oz deluxe size and prime time foundation primer .15 oz  This is a deluxe size kit
Alba Terra Gloss Shimmering Natural Color in Kona - a sheer brown.  Full sized .42 oz  
NYX glam eyeshadow in Fairy.  Full sized.  Swatched once on back of clean hand.  See color here


To view Jane Iredale's pressed powder foundation colors better, click here

Jane Iredale in Warm Sienna Powder Foundation deluxe sample


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/127064-biancardis-trading-list-updated-427-merle-norman-rainbow-honey-paulas-choice-bare-minerals-and-more/?hl=biancardi


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok ladies, finally getting the hold of this new lay out. Kinda. Still haven't figured out how to post feedback but I wanted to post my trade list. Will be adding a few more hair products tonight but SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!! 

*I AM LOOKING FOR LASHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE BIGGER THE BETTER!!!!!* I AM A SALSA DANCER and go thru them like crazy. I know a lot of you ladies do not like them so send them my way. No reasonable trade will be refused lol

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


----------



## Lily V (May 3, 2014)

updated swaplist:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124735-lilys-swaps-freebies-updated-may/?p=1927035

(lots of memebox &amp; skincare goodies)

I have a polish swaplist too, but since the site revamp, I can't find it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

remade it: polish goodness here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131967-lilys-polish-swap-list-updated-may/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 3, 2014)

Finally added my Memebox stuff to my list!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/125116-allistra44s-trade-list-updated-53/


----------



## Justine1988 (May 3, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131575-items-for-trade-52/

Random items and newly added April glossybox items


----------



## Robinssa (May 5, 2014)

Updated list!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124180-robinssas-trade-list/


----------



## rachelshine (May 6, 2014)

Holy banana's I updated the crap out of this list. So much added to full size makeup, skin care, etc. I put up most of my March Glossybox (including that fancy pants mask and hair stuff!) as well as some indie polishes!


----------



## bethm (May 6, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2014)

Updated 5/10/14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129997-lovepinks-trade-list/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (May 11, 2014)

Updated 5/11/14.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## mirandamanda (May 12, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124057-mirandamandas-trade-list/

updated 5/12


----------



## rachelshine (May 12, 2014)

Updated with Allure Beauty Box!


----------



## bonita22 (May 13, 2014)

Updated 5/12

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/126559-bonita22s-trade-list-ipsy-birchbox-other/?p=1988158


----------



## probablyedible (May 17, 2014)

There's something for everyone on here =)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132262-probablyedibles-trade-list/


----------



## Lily V (May 17, 2014)

updated may 17

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124735-lilys-swaps-freebies-updated-may/?p=1927035

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131967-lilys-polish-swap-list-updated-may/

looking for may ipsy &amp; birchbox stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (May 18, 2014)

I seriously need to make a list....


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 20, 2014)

Updated swap list 5/20/2014

I added lots of May &amp; Resort Popsugar items, some Nina Garcia, Julep &amp; random items from Glossybox, Kate Spade, MAC and more:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-more/?fromsearch=1


----------



## Spazkatt (May 21, 2014)

I am looking for the Pacifica duo #1 from ipsy I have Dr. Brandt from last month's ipsy and Eva NYC therapy hair session, that I used once and a bunch of other stuff, from ispy and birchbox, plus extras from orders I've placed, see my trade list in my signature for more info.


----------



## bethm (May 22, 2014)

Updated 5/22

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## RenoFab (May 22, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/

Looking for dry shampoos!!!


----------



## gingerneko (May 24, 2014)

Back from Moving Hell with new items! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130366-gingernekos-swaps-getting-back-on-track-52214/

Wish list is in a reply to that post!


----------



## JenTX (May 25, 2014)

I finally made a swap list! Tons of full size items! Yay!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132448-jennifer-leighs-swap-list/


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 25, 2014)

Ahhh! Can't find my Nina Garcia pen from her second Quarterly box anywhere and I loved it. I'm so sad. If anyone wants to trade for something comparable on my list, please let me know.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-more/?fromsearch=1


----------



## Burnsidesk (May 27, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132477-burnsidesks-trade-list-including-may-sub-boxes/


----------



## JenTX (May 28, 2014)

Made some updates today!


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

Can someone please tell me how to start a share list on your profile?  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

@@jednashley try this link - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/index.php?app=core&amp;module=usercp&amp;tab=core&amp;area=signature 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine  Thank you so much!  I am obviously new here and still trying to figure things out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

See...then I double post, haha


----------



## Lolo22 (May 30, 2014)

Looking to do some swapping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124445-lolo22s-trade-list/


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129997-lovepinks-trade-list/ 

Updated 5/30/14


----------



## sasha3000 (May 30, 2014)

Updated 05/30/2014

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131794-sasha3000s-trade-list-updated-0530/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2188317


----------



## gingerneko (Jun 1, 2014)

List just updated!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

Just added a bunch of stuff to my list including TONS of Bumble &amp; Bumble stuff, Clinique, Smashbox, Chella &amp; more!! Check it out


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 2, 2014)

Updated today!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 2, 2014)

ISO Prada rollerball and anything else unloved from the sephora Pack Up code ! PM me!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

I just added a bunch of new items including memebox items!


----------



## bethm (Jun 3, 2014)

Updated list 6/3/2014

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 5, 2014)

Updated 6/5/2014 with Popsugar items from June and the Summer LE Box!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-more/


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jun 6, 2014)

I just updated my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Would love to trade.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 7, 2014)

Just updated with new Memebox items and Butter London polishes.


----------



## AmberStarr (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking for anyone that has a sigma warm naturals palette they might want to sell or trade message me if ya do  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

updated with some memebox items, rainbow honey &amp; butter london

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/127064-biancardis-trading-list-rainbow-honey-memebox-butter-london-tata-harper-air-repair-cotz-bare-minerals-color-club-and-more/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 8, 2014)

Updated 6/8:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 8, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/125809-chelseas-trade-list/


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bunch of Memebox items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132788-luxxyluxx-swap-list/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 12, 2014)

huge update! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132807-usofjessamericas-trade-list/


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 12, 2014)

updated with BB Modern Mermaid box items

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124057-mirandamandas-trade-list/


----------



## JenTX (Jun 12, 2014)

Updated today.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 13, 2014)

Just updated with new products including Butter London!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131717-puppymomofthrees-trade-list/?p=2186399


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just updated my list! I have a ton of Yes To stuff that I listed.

I'm looking for some items from the Birchbox mermaid box, any turkish towels, the horn necklace from the popsugar LE box... I'm open to many things though!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/125690-tinks-trade-list/


----------



## bethm (Jun 16, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## JenTX (Jun 26, 2014)

Does anyone have the Algenist SPF from the Sephora sun safety kit up for trade? If so please peek at my swap list!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 28, 2014)

updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124057-mirandamandas-trade-list/


----------



## Lily V (Jun 28, 2014)

updated with a bunch of skincare stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124735-lilys-swaps-freebies-updated-june/?p=1927035

&amp; polishes too: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131967-lilys-polish-swap-list-updated-june/


----------



## JenTX (Jun 29, 2014)

Just updated my list. Added tons of Skincare, make up, nail stuff, lifestyle items, etc.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 1, 2014)

Clearing out for summer!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 2, 2014)

Always looking for lashes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


----------



## lovepink (Jul 8, 2014)

Updated 7/7/14

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129997-lovepinks-trade-list/


----------



## MizDenise (Jul 8, 2014)

ISO the collagen sticks that came with a Memebox recently.   I am hooked on them! I will trade or buy

https://store.brandsworld.com.sg/index.php/product-144.html


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jul 9, 2014)

Just updated! I have new Popsugar Summer LE box items &amp; Nina Garcia NGQ02 &amp; NGQ03 items &amp; lots more Popsugar and other goodies on my trade list linked below!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-more/?fromsearch=1


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 14, 2014)

Updated with a bunch of new products including Butter London Polishes and Costal Scents Elite Brushes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131717-puppymomofthrees-trade-list/?p=2186399


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 14, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133327-chullbirds-swaps/


----------



## betsye (Jul 15, 2014)

Pop Sugar Must Have July 2014 Stuff

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133342-betsyes-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-sample-society-subscriber/


----------



## BagLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Finally updated my list.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133381-bagladys-trade-list-updated-718/


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 18, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133382-tammys-birchbox-swap-list/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 19, 2014)

Updated 7/19/14

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 19, 2014)

Updated my trade list with a lot of new stuff!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132559-blackmagicroses-swap-list/


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 21, 2014)

updated 7/21

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/125809-chelseas-trade-list/


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2014)

Updated with Stephanie Johnson Mermaid Round Snap Mirror from the Modern Mermaid LE box

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129997-lovepinks-trade-list/


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 30, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 30, 2014)

Updated 7/30 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133327-chullbirds-swaps/


----------



## JenTX (Aug 3, 2014)

Made some updates to my trade list today.

I'm totally up for Multi swaps 

Also, I'm looking for a lot of things, but especially Deborah Lippmann polishes - especially the 'Two of Hearts' set, or at least the color 'Shape Of My Heart' from that set. If you have that color I'm willing to trade a few things for it.

Thanks!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132448-jentxs-swap-list/


----------



## MizDenise (Aug 4, 2014)

Never posted here but I'm desperate. I'm searching for Julep in HARPER, MARTINA &amp; CLAUDIA

Also Cacao MemeBox and Dairy MemeBox.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 5, 2014)

UPDATED 8/5/2014 and will likely add more tonight.

Looking for lashes which I know are being sent out in some Ipsy bags this month.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking for some birchboxes! The actual boxes- either the kate spade or the ones with the chevron print inside. I need them ASAP...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132293-sparklegirls-trade-list/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking for the slate and silver earrings from PS Aug and The Giving Keys necklace in Fearless.

Update 8/12/14

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 15, 2014)

Updated with new August Popsugar items, also Nina Garcia, Native Union and more. Thanks for looking!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-more/?fromsearch=1


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124057-mirandamandas-trade-list/

updated 8/15


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 22, 2014)

A few little additions. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 22, 2014)

It may be too late to find them, but I am looking for a pair of Kendra Scott earrings in silver. Please pm me if you are willing to trade! My trade list is in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## bethm (Aug 25, 2014)

Added some stuff!! 8/25/2014

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 26, 2014)

Updated 8/26

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 27, 2014)

*ISO any and all Bumble &amp; Bumble shampoo &amp; conditioner foils.* My trade list is NOT updated so if you're looking to get these off your hands, I'm willing to pay for shipping and a lil off the top.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Updated 8/27

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132788-luxxyluxx-swap-list/


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Sep 2, 2014)

I just updated my list with items from Memebox and PopSugar.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 3, 2014)

added benefit and zoya minis


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

LARGE update to my list.  If you have Indies to trade away, hit me up please!!


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 8, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 10, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


I posted a ton of perfume samples and new items! Check it out ladies!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 16, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-more/?fromsearch=1

Updated today with lots of Popsugar September &amp; LE items, also Julep, Kiehl's, MAC, Nina Garcia Quarterly &amp; more!


----------



## yjk98 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a lot of Popsugar items. Check out my trade list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129368-yjk98s-trade-list-popsugar-must-have/


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 20, 2014)

Updated 9/20 with Sample Society Mystery boxes and Memebox.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-socialbliss-sample-society-golden-tote-and-much-more/


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 21, 2014)

Over the summer I kind of got lazy, so I added 25 new items to my already large swap list! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130073-spazkatts-swap-stash-ipsy-birchbox-subscriber-updated-92114/ 

I have items to swap from Ipsy, Birchbox, as well as some items from Limited Edition Birchbbox boxes and other items too. Please check it out and let me know if there is anything you are interested in, Thanks!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 22, 2014)

I got the Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss in Fig from the MSA Quarterly box... am looking to trade for the Guava shade. My full trade list is in my signature. Thank you!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 3, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I got the Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss in Fig from the MSA Quarterly box... am looking to trade for the Guava shade. My full trade list is in my signature. Thank you!


@@Spazkatt has the guava shade above.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 3, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/

Hey MUT Ladies help me get rid of some of my stuff. Check out my trade list.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

I've updated my list, hopefully it's working in my signature.

Thank you.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 26, 2014)

Ladies who love nail polish and lipstick (which I rarely wear), please visit my trade list!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Updated 26 October 2014.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2014)

ISO tata harper foils. just PM me while i work through updating my trade list!


----------



## bethm (Nov 11, 2014)

Updated 11/11 .. several new full-sized, never used KMS California hair products

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## BagLady (Nov 13, 2014)

Finally updated my list!

Trying to get rid of everything. Looking for random non beauty related items (as well as some specific beauty items

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133381-bagladys-trade-list-updated-1113/?p=2247467


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 14, 2014)

Just finished compiling my trade list. I also have self tanning stuff that I haven't listed yet but will get to soon.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 15, 2014)

Updated 11/15 with November PS, SS, BB, Blush and lots of MemeBoxes

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131798-chicagoblondes-trade-list-popsugar-memebox-sample-society-blush-mystery-and-much-more/


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 14, 2014)

I just did a huge list update! I have lots of new Popsugar, Holiday LE, OuiPlease, FFF, Glossybox, Julep &amp; more.

Mostly looking for 1951 Maison Francaise XL clutch with Chain or the Lunares cheese paddle set from last year's Popsugar Holiday box in white (preferably) or red.

Full swap list &amp; wish items here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-nina-garcia-julep-mac-morebbfg/?p=2148113&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2148113


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 30, 2014)

I just refreshed my trade list and I now will be accepting offers for payment too.  I do have two flat-rate boxes full of products up for sale as well (all deluxe or full sized products--no perfume samples or foil samples).

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131717-puppymomofthrees-trade-list/?p=2186399


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 3, 2015)

I just added new items to my list.  I'm looking for the Sparklepop Sydney pendant necklace and the Illume amberleaf candle from PopSugar.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm looking for items from previous Boxycharm boxes-the Tarina Tarantino Eyelicity Glitter Liner in Black Diamond, Hello by Harvey Prince Travel Spray and NCLA Nail Lacquer in Model Behavior.  I'm also looking for the KeepCup Reusable Coffee Cup from PopSugar.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just an FYI to PopSugar Must Have Box newer subscribers (or those interested in select items!) that I have been posting some of the new PSMH items that are 'not my thing' on ebay. If you're interested in taking a look, search for my username on ebay: katerdpher51 and the direct link is in my signature below.

Some of the things I'm selling include the slouchy winter hat that just came in Jan. with the technology gloves from last winter, lotion, picture frame, crusher straw hat, and more. I'm cleaning house and trying to purge what I've decided are not my cup of tea....or items that I already have a ton of and will never get around to using (i.e. - the lotions.)

Thanks!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking for Feb 2015 Popsugar items, mainly the necklace &amp; cheeseboard, but interested in everything. Here is my updated trade list &amp; full wish list. Thanks for looking!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130716-quixoticgirly-trade-list-popsugar-ouiplease-julep-frenchbox-morebbfgghgg/?p=2148113&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2148113


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have received the Baublebar necklace from this month's Popsugar box in silver...open to trades/offers. Send me over your list! Thanks!


----------



## bethm (Feb 17, 2015)

Updated 2/17/2015 -- lots of full-size hair items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131739-beths-trade-list/


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone received the Modelco Blush in "Peach Bellini" from Ipsy February 2015 but would like to trade it for the "Cosmpolitan" shade? Please message me if you're interested!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 23, 2015)

updated list in signature


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

Would it be alright to post what I'm selling? I'm selling some things from the Rachel Zoe box (i really just got it for the gorgeous bracelet)

Toms Sunglasses ($60)

Zoya Nail Polish Trio ($22)

Both with free shipping!


----------



## Melissa Emerich (Apr 7, 2015)

Interested in selling or trading the TOMS Traveler shades from the Rachel Zoe box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please pm me your offers~

SOLD!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi- I'm interested in selling the Toms Sunglasses from the Rachel Zoe Box-- $55 including shipping. PM me if your interested. There super cute but remind me of a pair that I already own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Amy Bennett (May 10, 2015)

I have two Rachel Zoe bracelets from the first box for 150$ each shipped. I also have one nail polish set, 30$ shipped, feel free to message me! Also looking to swap for things from the cfda popsugat box.


----------



## DianeER (Jun 14, 2015)

I am looking for the Popbasic Marais Key Necklace from the Alice collection, would be willing to swap the Lele Sadoughi Half Moon Pendant from the Resort Edition box (unworn but without packaging).

(Need the key necklace for my future daughter-in-law's bridal shower in July!) 

Thanks.


----------



## Snolili (Jul 20, 2015)

I really would like to trade my rose gold heart necklace from the summer fab fit fun box for a gold moon.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm looking for the Miasani bracelet from the first Rachel Zoe box - I have the House of Harlow Lynn sunglasses in fog, the Cambridge Satchel from the recent box, and the marc jacobs bracelet to trade!


----------



## Audrey Miles (Oct 31, 2015)

I am interested in the Popsugar LE Fall box 2015. If you have one of these available please PM me. I am interested in paying cash for it. Thanks


----------



## CAPSLOCK (May 15, 2018)

I haven’t participated here in years but am looking for a new forum home again. Is this the only swap page? So everything is still very informal here?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 15, 2018)

Yeah one of them, we used to make individual swap thread for each box/bag etc. But it would take some efforts to bring them back.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 17, 2018)

Maybe time to make a new trade thread? I'm looking for things and have things to get rid of but its so hard to find someone to trade with.


----------

